# Ra Clicky Fans... Titanium Fans... What do we have here?



## :)> (Jul 5, 2009)

I can't be certain:devil:, but it looks to be that this could be a picture of a very elusive Titanium Ra Clicky body and tailcap:thinking: What do you make of it:nana:?


----------



## derfyled (Jul 5, 2009)

Details please !


----------



## Morelite (Jul 5, 2009)

derfyled said:


> Details please !


 
+1


----------



## Illumination (Jul 5, 2009)

WOW ! ! !


----------



## FrogmanM (Jul 5, 2009)

Aw come on Goatman! Show us the fine print on the Ti HDS!

-Mayo


----------



## cave dave (Jul 5, 2009)

or somebody stripped the anodize off and polished the Aluminum.


----------



## :)> (Jul 5, 2009)

FrogmanM said:


> Aw come on Goatman! Show us the fine print on the Ti HDS!
> 
> -Mayo


 
I got the feeling that more than just a couple folks will get a chance to get ahold of one of these;there are some neat surprises for this light too and I am certain that the details are forthcoming.


----------



## derfyled (Jul 5, 2009)

MORE and MORE details please !


WE WANT *MORE!

:huh:
*


----------



## FrogmanM (Jul 5, 2009)

:)> said:


> I got the feeling that more than just a couple folks will get a chance to get ahold of one of these;there are some neat surprises for this light too and I am certain that the details are forthcoming.



I'm glad to hear that, as the Ti Twisties came and went at a much quicker pace...

Hopefully Henry allows the Ti Clicky to stay and party a lil longer!

in the mean time, 

-Mayo


----------



## Illumination (Jul 5, 2009)

:)> said:


> I got the feeling that more than just a couple folks will get a chance to get ahold of one of these;there are some neat surprises for this light too and I am certain that the details are forthcoming.



You know the rule: when you start saying something, you don't have the option of not finishing the story. We want details NOW! 

pretty please...



Ok. I'm sure you are sworn to secrecy, so Henry, please step in and tell us more!


----------



## :)> (Jul 5, 2009)

cave dave said:


> or somebody stripped the anodize off and polished the Aluminum.


 
It is definately titanium.



derfyled said:


> MORE and MORE details please !
> 
> 
> WE WANT *MORE!*
> ...


 


Illumination said:


> You know the rule: when you start saying something, you don't have the option of not finishing the story. We want details NOW!
> 
> pretty please...
> 
> ...


 
Wouldn't a sapphire window be a nice treat for such a high end light


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jul 5, 2009)

Wow wow wow wow wow wow!!!!!! 

I thought the Ra couldnt get any tougher, Henry's gonna do a run of Ti Clickies?!?! 

The Ra is my favorite light, period. From the perfect size and length, to the UI, and the most effiecient electronics on Earth! The Ra Clicky is the perfect light in my own opinion. 

How could Henry improve on something when its already perfect?

Easy, make some out of Ti!!!

Goatee, you are seriously playing with my emotions with those pics, my dream light, a Ti Clicky!

Whenever these come out, I have got to get one.... I have a feeling I am not the only one.... :huh:

Can you tell I am a lil excited? :devil:


----------



## CaNo (Jul 5, 2009)

This is just flat out SICK!  I WANT ONE! lol I hope they can be purchased separately. Where are the details!?!?!


----------



## CaNo (Jul 5, 2009)

Why must you play with our emotions GOATEE!!!!


----------



## Haz (Jul 5, 2009)

tell us more!!!... i demand answers!!!


----------



## callmaster (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh my!

I WANT ONE!


----------



## Gadget Guy (Jul 5, 2009)

*Outstanding!! *


----------



## DM51 (Jul 6, 2009)

:devil:


----------



## callmaster (Jul 6, 2009)

:)> said:


> I got the feeling that more than just a couple folks will get a chance to get ahold of one of these;there are some neat surprises for this light too and I am certain that the details are forthcoming.



300 lumen OTF yes?


----------



## lrp (Jul 6, 2009)

Talk about making the best even better??? I would love to have one!!


----------



## fairway1 (Jul 6, 2009)

What about the clip?


----------



## Henk_Lu (Jul 6, 2009)

I would like to have one too, but I know :

- The price of a custom Ra Clicky
- The price of titanium lights

Both together make an estimation which my bank account refuses to let go... lovecpf


----------



## dagored (Jul 6, 2009)

Where do I sign up? Goatee sold me my first RA. Notice I said first. I now have more. I need a titanium RA. Need, not want.


----------



## Illumination (Jul 6, 2009)

I guess this means that my purchase of a new Ra Clickie is on hold until I find out more about a possible new titanium version!

This light will look fantastic in Ti!


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jul 6, 2009)

I had a dream last night I had a Ti Clicky, only to wake up and realize it was a dream! :mecry:

I cant stop thinking about it...


----------



## Dan FO (Jul 6, 2009)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> I had a dream last night I had a Ti Clicky, only to wake up and realize it was a dream! :mecry:
> 
> I cant stop thinking about it...


You need to reset your dream machine.


----------



## russtang (Jul 6, 2009)

:)> said:


> I can't be certain:devil:, but it looks to be that this could be a picture of a very elusive Titanium Ra Clicky body and tailcap:thinking: What do you make of it:nana:?


 


Looks like Aluminum to me.....:ironic:


----------



## Illumination (Jul 6, 2009)

russtang said:


> Looks like Aluminum to me.....:ironic:



h'mm. And that is from the propriator of Unique Titanium!


----------



## :)> (Jul 6, 2009)

DM51 said:


> :devil:


 
Hide the wife and kids... things aren't going to be the same after sheep and llamas climb trees:hairpull::duck:



dagored said:


> Where do I sign up? Goatee sold me my first RA. Notice I said first. I now have more. I need a titanium RA. Need, not want.


 
You and I have the same problem! When I get a light that I love, I want to buy multiple versions of it and that is why I have bought so many Clicky's and Twisty's. I agree with you about needing Ti Ra Clicky's the only trouble that I need to work out how to get them w/out getting divorce... multiple versions of a Ti Clicky would put me in very hot water.



russtang said:


> Looks like Aluminum to me.....:ironic:


 


But what if it is IS titanium? What if it is a prototype? I am with PSM in thinking that the Ra Clicky is the best light produced and the only way to make it better is to make it out of a material as UNIQUE as TITANIUM


----------



## :)> (Jul 6, 2009)

Here is what I know...

The market for Ti lights of this quality on CPF is strong and many (me included for more than 1) will shell out cash for a special edition in titanium of the Ra Clicky. I think that he would be crazy to not offer a Ti Clicky and deliver a light that flashaholics would love... translation; it will sell like hotcakes. If a market exists, then there will be a product that will arrive on the scene to satisfy the market so... if you want something, you gotta ask for it; I know that I have been asking for this one ever since I the Clicky and having been involved in the Ti Twisty project for Krazy Kenster (I wish he was around this place still).

Henry is a flashaholic of the highest magnatude and he seems to genuinely enjoy producing lights that we love and hold in high regard. If he is prototyping the Ti Ra Clicky, he will likely take his time to make it just right; I just hope that he hurries... so take your time but hurry up Henry:nana:

I am interested in seeing how this turns out. There have only been a couple of lights of late that have really caught my eye and this is one of them.


----------



## russtang (Jul 6, 2009)

russtang said:


> Looks like Aluminum to me.....:ironic:


 


I _could_ be wrong, though.......


----------



## callmaster (Jul 6, 2009)

Well, emailed Henry and he said they are working on a TI version.

Looks like I'll be saving my money for a TI Clicky from today onwards


EDIT: Thanks PSM, edited the full reply.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jul 6, 2009)

Callmaster, I am gald to hear....

But do you think Henry wanted his EM reply public?


----------



## bmstrong (Jul 6, 2009)

It's not Al. It IS a Ti Clickie and I've been waiting almost a year for one. Last August 7th was the first time I emailed Henry about one. He's been very coy and dropping hints, but not confirming anything in the last couple months, but it IS a Ti Clickie.

I just hope these come sooner, as in right now, instead of another couple months. I've been looking forward to this light MORE THAN ANY OTHERS!!!


----------



## karlthev (Jul 7, 2009)

Hmmmm....one more light....:shrug:


Karl


----------



## EricMack (Jul 7, 2009)

I love the smell of Ti in the morning. :devil::thumbsup::devil:


----------



## easilyled (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## DM51 (Jul 7, 2009)

:)> said:


> sheep and llamas climb trees


Those are goats. It's a Goat-Tree, Goatee. LOL


----------



## Oddjob (Jul 7, 2009)

Looking forward to this one for sure!!


----------



## Illumination (Jul 7, 2009)

....and now the wait?

Any idea if we are talking days, months or years?


----------



## Death's Head (Jul 7, 2009)

I known about the release of this light for a few weeks now. I hear it's going to be expensive. Quite expensive.


----------



## karlthev (Jul 7, 2009)

Probably...well ya know, ya only go around once in life! Might as well have some Ti with you as you go!:tinfoil:


Karl


----------



## FrogmanM (Jul 7, 2009)

karlthev said:


> ...well ya know, ya only go around once in life! Might as well have some Ti with you as you go!:tinfoil:



I like your thinking Karl!:twothumbs I'm looking forward to adding a Ti Clicky to my collection!

-Mayo


----------



## callmaster (Jul 7, 2009)

I wonder how expensive. I mean, nothing Ra has been cheap for me so far


----------



## Illumination (Jul 7, 2009)

callmaster said:


> I wonder how expensive. I mean, nothing Ra has been cheap for me so far



Hopefully not too expensive. We are in a recession right now!

I think Henry's current prices on the EDC line of his lights are VERY reasonable given the quality and place of manufacture (USA).


----------



## Armed_Forces (Jul 7, 2009)

You know what they say, "if you've got ask" 


Personally, price is secondary to performance, reliability, aesthetics and ergonomics.
In that order.

Like I stated in the earlier thread, an identical copy of a Clicky, only made in Titanium, is a NO SALE for me.
Come up with something new, push the boundaries instead of drowning in mediocrity. :devil:


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jul 7, 2009)

Armed_Forces said:


> Like I stated in the earlier thread, an identical copy of a Clicky, only made in Titanium, is a NO SALE for me.
> Come up with something new, push the boundaries instead of drowning in mediocrity. :devil:



Whatever floats your boat!! Thats one more shot of me getting one!!


----------



## Illumination (Jul 7, 2009)

mediocrity? the Ra Clicky is already one of the most innovative lights on the market. That light in titanium will be the same but sexier! Let's face it. I can't see how it would be even close to mediocre.


----------



## Armed_Forces (Jul 7, 2009)

..I guess I'm just jaded at this point in my flashaholism. :tired: LOL



I'll probably come around when some sexy, stripped down, naked pictures get posted. :devil:

I need visualization to get me excited! 

..all this talk is just that. Show me the goods!


----------



## sappyg (Jul 7, 2009)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Whatever floats your boat!! Thats one more shot of me getting one!!


 
make that 2 more shots. Ra's are great and Ti is awesome too but even the standard models are a reach for me. i will resign myself to live vicariously through others on this one. 
i bet these puppies are gonna have a 200L LED too. they are gonna be show stoppers!


----------



## :)> (Jul 7, 2009)

DM51 said:


> Those are goats. It's a Goat-Tree, Goatee. LOL


 
Goats aren't too smart you know... inuendo like that flies right over our knee-high heads:laughing:





EricMack said:


> I love the smell of Ti in the morning. :devil::thumbsup::devil:


 
EM, they will be gone before you see 'em unless you pull of some of your majick and work out an exclusive deal like you usually doI was telling a co-worker about your Strider that you had at Shot this year... of course, I was drooling the whole time when I was talking about it


----------



## :)> (Jul 7, 2009)

Armed_Forces said:


> I need visualization to get me excited!
> 
> ..all this talk is just that. Show me the goods!


 
I am guessing you are an older FlashaholicSomeone can just whisper Ra Ti in my ear and I am ready... to send money that is:nana:


----------



## callmaster (Jul 7, 2009)

Tell me about it, I've already got 3 Ra Clickies and I don't see myself stopping anytime soon


----------



## :)> (Jul 7, 2009)

callmaster said:


> Tell me about it, I've already got 3 Ra Clickies and I don't see myself stopping anytime soon


 
Yeah... you guys have seen my madness:laughing:







I am in for 2; if I get in trouble, I might as well get in trouble BIG... am I alone in this?


----------



## callmaster (Jul 7, 2009)

I was about to mention your Ra madness Goatee in the earlier post


----------



## Haz (Jul 7, 2009)

I hope the rubber boot cover can be accessed and replaced


----------



## cave dave (Jul 7, 2009)

I can get excited without the pictures but only for 10 second bursts.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jul 7, 2009)

cave dave said:


> I can get excited without the pictures but only for 10 second bursts.



Only so your laughter can last longer in the long run, brilliant! :laughing:


----------



## Armed_Forces (Jul 7, 2009)

cave dave said:


> I can get excited without the pictures but only for 10 second bursts.



 

Good one, that's brilliant!


And yes Mr. Goat, I'm pushing geezer status so I need a little more than sweet nothings in my ear.


----------



## Armed_Forces (Jul 7, 2009)

..that's just nuts! 

Shots like that and reading the posts here help me feel better about my personal issues with sanity. :tinfoil:

P.S. Nice Barky. I've met Mike on several occasions.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jul 7, 2009)

Gotta love that Bravo-1...


----------



## :)> (Jul 7, 2009)

Armed_Forces said:


> P.S. Nice Barky. I've met Mike on several occasions.


 


Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Gotta love that Bravo-1...


 
It is a great knife... it hasn't seen as much use, however, as its big brother the Bravo 2. What is a little strange, is that the blade steel on my Bravo 1 is thicker than the steel on the Bravo 2. Both are plenty thick enough to work great.


----------



## russtang (Jul 7, 2009)

:)> said:


> Yeah... you guys have seen my madness:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Looks like a happy family.

Which One is your Favorite? :huh:


----------



## Armed_Forces (Jul 7, 2009)

> It is a great knife... it hasn't seen as much use, however, as its big brother the Bravo 2. What is a little strange, is that the blade steel on my Bravo 1 is thicker than the steel on the Bravo 2. Both are plenty thick enough to work great.






A good knifemaker chooses the thickness of the blade to give the knife proper balance and handling qualities. Using the stock removal process makes this tricky compared to forging. 

Look at a Loveless sometime and notice the tapered tang. The mark of a master. Dozier does this too and happens to have a gorgeous homage made to honor Bob. link 


P.S. How do you quote : )> ???


----------



## lrp (Jul 8, 2009)

IMHO there is no light like the RA line!! I'm glad to see that maybe I have a little sanity left, I now have 4 but over the years I've probably had 10 or more but sold a few along when I needed money quickly! This titanium version has me excited as it would be the cat's meow for me!! There is just something special about titanium! Already have a Chris Reeve Seb w/Damascus blade and this new RA would be good match sitting side by side in the pocket!!


----------



## Henk_Lu (Jul 8, 2009)

The Clicky is the only light that has it all by now. It is tough, it is really waterproof, it can be programmed as you want it to have, it has a momentary option, it has an auto-shutoff and features I don't use.

The flush button is great if you carry the light in your pocket, the size is the really right one for me and the beam is great! 

To make it better, titan would be a real great option. Please put in 200 Lumen too! :wave:


----------



## mwaldron (Jul 8, 2009)

Maybe the elusive 200ww... 

I know I'm not gonna be able to afford this.... WTS: Kidney.


----------



## Chrontius (Jul 8, 2009)

Armed_Forces said:


> You know what they say, "if you've got ask"
> 
> 
> Personally, price is secondary to performance, reliability, aesthetics and ergonomics.
> ...



I'd be fine with a straight Ti copy.

OTOH, anything more than moderately expensive would overdraw my account right now. 

In principle, I'm fine with that attitude... right up until my card would end up declined and... all that unpleasantness.


----------



## divine (Jul 9, 2009)

I'd be in for one.

It would be nice to see a TiTwisty, too.


----------



## brighterisbetter (Jul 9, 2009)

Illumination said:


> Hopefully not too expensive. We are in a recession right now!


Having seen this thread for the first time I too am very excited. But like so many have stated before, I hope this light isn't out of my reach. If it sells anywhere close to what the Ti Twisty's went for not so long ago I'm afraid I won't be able to afford one. But if it's more in line with a typical McGizmo Ti offering then I may have a shot. Here's hoping for the latter...


----------



## Illumination (Jul 9, 2009)

Agreed. Double the price, doable. Quadruple, not so.


----------



## lrp (Jul 9, 2009)

Would someone please explain what the momentary option is exactly? Thanks!!


----------



## Henk_Lu (Jul 9, 2009)

lrp said:


> Would someone please explain what the momentary option is exactly? Thanks!!



To cut it short, it is a tactical UI... somehow!

You push the switch longer than 0,3 seconds and the light goes out when you release the button. You push it only short, the light stays on.

When momentary is disabled, you can push the clicky as long as you want, the light stays on when you release it.

What's more, if you click and press-and-hold, the Clicky goes to a momentary burst...


----------



## lrp (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks for explaining that!!


----------



## :)> (Jul 9, 2009)

brighterisbetter said:


> Having seen this thread for the first time I too am very excited. But like so many have stated before, I hope this light isn't out of my reach. If it sells anywhere close to what the Ti Twisty's went for not so long ago I'm afraid I won't be able to afford one. But if it's more in line with a typical McGizmo Ti offering then I may have a shot. Here's hoping for the latter...


 
I will be watching the B/S/T forum... Lights like the ti Ra Clicky don't come around too often and I have seen a bump in activity on B/S/T before releases of lights as sought after as this one:devil:


----------



## callmaster (Jul 9, 2009)

Any ETA on the Ti Clickies?


----------



## brighterisbetter (Jul 14, 2009)

callmaster said:


> Any ETA on the Ti Clickies?


+1


----------



## Dead_Nuts (Jul 14, 2009)

+1


----------



## easilyled (Jul 14, 2009)

Dead_Nuts said:


> +1



I believe it means "add me to what has just been said"


----------



## Matt7337 (Jul 14, 2009)

In case Henry is holding back on account of there not being enough interest (hardly ), I will add mine to the list:

I NEED one!!

PS: Does this forum use strikethrough tags? Tried , [strike], <strike> etc and nothing works?


----------



## bmstrong (Jul 14, 2009)

callmaster said:


> Any ETA on the Ti Clickies?



Soon.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jul 14, 2009)

bmstrong said:


> Soon.



I need to start saving my pennies!!! :naughty:

I think seriously, I know Ive said this about alot of lights, and I mean it this time, this is gonna be my holy grail flashlight! :twothumbs

Wonder how many there is gonna be?


----------



## smokelaw1 (Jul 15, 2009)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Wonder how many there is gonna be?


 
The biggest question! Followed by "Just how much is this going to cost me?"

Man, I need (yes, NEED) a Ti Clicky.


----------



## :)> (Jul 15, 2009)

Where do these pictures come from:thinking: I am not sure if this is the right thread or not, but I thought that you folks might like to see this one... don't ask... it's not for sale...



...not yet at leastlovecpf


----------



## brighterisbetter (Jul 15, 2009)

You can't tease us like that without a bit more information.













:grouphug:


----------



## Kid9P (Jul 15, 2009)

Your killing me goatman!

I would definetely get one if they became available.


----------



## L84CABO (Jul 15, 2009)

Do I understand correctly that there was a Ti Twisty made at one point? if so, anyone know what it went for? I'm just trying to get a ballpark of what this might go for to see if it's even feasible for me. I was about to pull the trigger on a tactical clicky. Hmmmm...decisions decisions...

Peace


----------



## streetmaster (Jul 15, 2009)

:)> said:


> Where do these pictures come from:thinking: I am not sure if this is the right thread or not, but I thought that you folks might like to see this one... don't ask... it's not for sale...
> 
> 
> 
> ...not yet at leastlovecpf



Hmmmmmmmm....... \me droolz

..although, it does look like the knurling is messed up on the left side of the battery tube, towards the top.


----------



## jimmy1970 (Jul 15, 2009)

:)> said:


> The knurling looks slightly different at the base of the head if compared with a normal clicky. The knurling runs right to the edge without the usual 2mm edge that is not knurled.
> 
> Looks great!
> James....


----------



## FrogmanM (Jul 16, 2009)

Goatee, part of me says "thank you!" while the other part wants to scream, " You lil poop, more pics MORE PICS!" hehe

I do hope there will be a good number of these Ti Clickies.

-Mayo


----------



## callmaster (Jul 16, 2009)

:)> said:


> Where do these pictures come from:thinking: I am not sure if this is the right thread or not, but I thought that you folks might like to see this one... don't ask... it's not for sale...
> 
> 
> 
> ...not yet at leastlovecpf



Oh my, it's beautiful.

Well, Henry has told me that they're not going to offer the lights until they're all done and ready to ship. So once it's up on the website for sale, it'll be shipped a day after making the purchase. So no 2 week wait or anything.

So that's great news. Regarding the price, no idea there as well. Perhaps someone else here has some idea on that. But Henry says he'll only release the price when the lights are ready to ship.

When that is, I have no idea. But I check the website everyday.

Again, what a beautiful light. I've never been a fan of Ti lights, but this will be my first and probably last light in full Ti (unless of course it's another Ra Light sometime in the future).

I personally can't wait for it. I wonder what the clicky looks like, also rubber, or a titanium plate of some sort?


----------



## Henk_Lu (Jul 16, 2009)

If it wasn't in this thread, it was in the Clicky Part9 that someone guessed the Ti would be "over 500$" or even "well over 500$"...

How much can you ask for such a light? Have a look at other titanium lights! I got my Gatlight for 399$, a few weeks later the price tag showed 495$, in the middle of the crisis!!! McGizmos are 400$+ and so on.

The only "cheap" Ti lights were the Olight Titanium for 150$ IIRC, I got both versions. Now there are those two pricey Ti lights which aren't available yet, but you can't compare those (and they are made of an alloy).

Putting all this together, the price of the normal Clickies as well, 499$ could be a good guess, it depends on how many are produced and what LED sits inside (I would bet Henri put away all the 200 Lumen GDP since the first and last run)...

A pity I can't join the club this time... :mecry:


----------



## callmaster (Jul 16, 2009)

Probably hoping too much, but perhaps something brighter than 200 lumens?

Nah, probably not!


----------



## mwaldron (Jul 16, 2009)

Henk_Lu said:


> If it wasn't in this thread, it was in the Clicky Part9 that someone guessed the Ti would be "over 500$" or even "well over 500$"...
> 
> How much can you ask for such a light? Have a look at other titanium lights! I got my Gatlight for 399$, a few weeks later the price tag showed 495$, in the middle of the crisis!!! McGizmos are 400$+ and so on.



You ask how much you can charge, I counter with what will the market will pay? It's pure business economics. He has a good product that he will make available with utterly premium parts (Perhaps we'll see a 250lm? Sapphire Lens? who knows) and in limited quantities to a select (and rabid) audience. You need to look no further than the Spy series of lights for proof that a flashlight will sell at any price if built well and targeted appropriately. 

I love my Ras, both my 100ww and my 140ct, but for me personally my price threshold is almost certainly lower than the Ti will allow. I don't see a great benefit in Titanium for my EDC. My main desire for a naked Ti would be to get it and then have it anodized in a favorite color. 

As much as I love Ra though, as you pointed out, if I had the cash to spare and it came down to any Ra costing as much as a LunaSol20, then for me, it would be Hello McGizmo!


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jul 16, 2009)

Looking good!!! :twothumbs

Compared to most runs, everything is happening so fast!! 

Pics already of the finished product!? :wow:

I'm gonna have to do something to raise the $$$ for this beauty... :sick2:


----------



## cave dave (Jul 16, 2009)

Keep in mind jst a few months ago an aluminum 170cn with Stainless bezel was $245 shipped.

I'm guessing these will ship with 200cn emitters. 

I don't know how much the Ti Twisties cost, but only a handful were made as a special project, all were presold before production. I did see one get resold on the secondary market for around $800-$1000 IIR.


----------



## cave dave (Jul 16, 2009)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> ..
> Pics already of the finished product!? :wow:
> 
> ..



It looks like a pic of a hollow shell to me.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jul 16, 2009)

cave dave said:


> It looks like a pic of a hollow shell to me.



You must have X-ray vision! :nana:


----------



## :)> (Jul 16, 2009)

It really is pretty... and shiny

I need more than 1... I buy these things in pairs... must muster the courage... the wife will find out... she will be mad... but it is a Ra Ti Clicky


----------



## Haz (Jul 16, 2009)

How do we get one of these shiny things?, do we buy 50 regulars and get this as a bonus?


----------



## Henk_Lu (Jul 17, 2009)

mwaldron said:


> You ask how much you can charge, I counter with what will the market will pay? It's pure business economics. He has a good product that he will make available with utterly premium parts (Perhaps we'll see a 250lm? Sapphire Lens? who knows) and in limited quantities to a select (and rabid) audience. You need to look no further than the Spy series of lights for proof that a flashlight will sell at any price if built well and targeted appropriately.



You are exactly right of course, but I saw the question from the view of the producer because he doesn't know how much the market will pay! I compared to other special Ti lights, but in reality there is no other light to compare with. McGizmos are somewhat built on demand, Gatlights are more or less pieces of art, not flashlights. Olight Titaniums were limited series of an existing light featuring another UI and a better LED and I think they underestimated its value.

The prices of the normal Clickies were lowered quite soon after the lights were out. You don't do that without a reason. A little later came the custom versions. So, they served two markets : The top of the normal market, people, who need a tough flashlight and are willing to pay about the price (or less) they'd pay for a Surefire, which is comparable, but a slightly other flashlight. The other market is CPF, normal customers don't care about 30 extra Lumen and a ti bezel which double the price of the light.

So, I wonder if there's another market than CPF for the Ti Clicky? As you also stated (not quoted), the benefit of a Ti Clicky goes nearly zero. It's like having your Rolls Royce gold-plated. The question is how many maniacs there are here who spend the sum of 10 or more Fenixes to get the best Clicky ever made that probably "only" offers another 30 Lumen more than a stock or custom one and is made of flashlight-gold? The other questions in such a calculation have already an answer, but only Henri knows them : How many to build? Make them a one-time special series? Most important for the producer : How much will such a light cost in production? Changing from aluminium to titanium costs much more than the price of the bare material, titanium can be a pain in the a** to work with...

Nothing but speculations and I bet Henri doen't know the exacts price either at this stage. Setting it too high would mean to be forced to lower it later on, that would be a shame. Set it too low, the lights will be gone in a rush and will immediately reappear on CPF marketplace at the double price. More than a shame, lost money for the producer.

Perhaps someone should do a poll-question : How much would you spend for the Ti Clicky? :devil:

Why won't I get one? For the moment, I can't afford such a thing, my wife already throws eye-flashes at me if I buy a 50$ light. For some reason she can't understand that I still need another light each fortnight after other costs have lowered our finances. I have to say no, if I begin a calculation and set up a personal limit, the actual price will be higher, but making me think again and in the end I'll be in big, big trouble... No way, she will find out, I talk to much about the flashlights! lovecpf


----------



## bmstrong (Jul 20, 2009)

Does Henry have a dedicated page on the website set up for these? Or will they appear the custom clickie page?


----------



## Dead_Nuts (Jul 20, 2009)

bmstrong said:


> Does Henry have a dedicated page on the website set up for these? Or will they appear the custom clickie page?


Don't know for sure. But when I bought my 200, they were listed on the customization page with all the other options. When they sold out (very quickly), the 200lm option was removed from the page.


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jul 21, 2009)

*Ra Clicky Ti* ....*THE* must-have light of 2009. :twothumbs Great teaser thread - thanks for the pics, Bill!


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow, this thing definitely does look amazing. I've been growing fonder of the Ra lights the more I hear about them. Someday I hope to own one...



:)> said:


> Yeah... you guys have seen my madness:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang. That's just awesome.


----------



## bmstrong (Jul 21, 2009)

Dead_Nuts said:


> Don't know for sure. But when I bought my 200, they were listed on the customization page with all the other options. When they sold out (very quickly), the 200lm option was removed from the page.



So:

http://www.ralights.com/?id=Products

Or:

http://www.ralights.com/?id=Clicky


----------



## StandardBattery (Jul 21, 2009)

bmstrong said:


> So:
> 
> http://www.ralights.com/?id=Products
> 
> ...


 
The second one.


----------



## bmstrong (Jul 28, 2009)

The wait is killing me. I need my Ti!


----------



## gottawearshades (Jul 28, 2009)

Wow, and the tailcap is completely flush, too!



:)> said:


> Where do these pictures come from:thinking: I am not sure if this is the right thread or not, but I thought that you folks might like to see this one... don't ask... it's not for sale...
> 
> 
> 
> ...not yet at leastlovecpf


----------



## bmstrong (Jul 29, 2009)

What is the length of the AL Clickie's? 

The Ti Clickie's should be close in size...


----------



## HDS_Systems (Jul 29, 2009)

BmStrong,

The first unit has been completed and has past the tests. The sapphire took a bit of doing but I think it is worth it. It should not be long now.

Henry.


----------



## ibcj (Jul 29, 2009)

HDS_Systems said:


> BmStrong,
> 
> The first unit has been completed and has past the tests. The sapphire took a bit of doing but I think it is worth it. It should not be long now.
> 
> Henry.



Great news...thanks for the update Henry.


----------



## callmaster (Jul 29, 2009)

HDS_Systems said:


> BmStrong,
> 
> The first unit has been completed and has past the tests. The sapphire took a bit of doing but I think it is worth it. It should not be long now.
> 
> Henry.



Fabulous news!


----------



## monanza (Jul 29, 2009)

With this news I can now start chewing my fingernails 
I have been trying to be nonchalant about the TiRa  but I can no longer pretend 



HDS_Systems said:


> The first unit has been completed and has past the tests. The sapphire took a bit of doing but I think it is worth it. It should not be long now.


----------



## Kid9P (Jul 30, 2009)

I hope there will be enough to go around


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jul 30, 2009)

HDS_Systems said:


> It should not be long now.
> 
> Henry.


----------



## Chrontius (Jul 30, 2009)

Kid9P said:


> I hope there will be enough to go around



I hope they want less than a month's pay.


----------



## Henk_Lu (Jul 31, 2009)

HDS_Systems said:


> The sapphire took a bit of doing but I think it is worth it.
> 
> Henry.



As I tend to be a lens destroyer, I bet it is worth it!

I even would say it would be worth offering the lenses as an accessoire! 
The double coated lenses are a wrong choice in my opinion. You need an antireflex coating on the inner side while you need an anti-henk_lu coating on the outside.

My 2 Clickies would be really perfect with a sapphire lens...


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jul 31, 2009)

Chrontius said:


> I hope they want less than a month's pay.



Well as long as you dont flip burgers, you should be OK. :devil:


----------



## Chrontius (Jul 31, 2009)

Henk_Lu said:


> As I tend to be a lens destroyer, I bet it is worth it!
> 
> I even would say it would be worth offering the lenses as an accessoire!
> The double coated lenses are a wrong choice in my opinion. You need an antireflex coating on the inner side while you need an anti-henk_lu coating on the outside.
> ...



What about licensing the Nitecore technique of A/R on the inside, and diamond on the outside? On top of 2mm sapphire, that should be nuts-tough.

Or, have Gemesis make you 2mm diamond film.



PoliceScannerMan said:


> Well as long as you dont flip burgers, you should be OK. :devil:



$7.75 for the lose. Not flipping burgers, but nobody's both hiring, and paying well.


----------



## bmstrong (Jul 31, 2009)

How long and how many of the Clickie's shipped with the 200 from the last batches? Anyone care to guess?


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jul 31, 2009)

Website is live!!! Ra Ti Clicky now available!!!


----------



## mendhammarsh (Jul 31, 2009)

arewethereyetdad said:


> Website is live!!! Ra Ti Clicky now available!!!


 
Thank you Dad for the info.


----------



## eljuez (Jul 31, 2009)

$650! 170 lumens.:thinking:


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jul 31, 2009)

eljuez said:


> $650! 170 lumens.:thinking:


My thoughts exactly. Unfortunately this completely precludes me from partaking of the awesome.


----------



## John_Galt (Jul 31, 2009)

FOR $650!!!!!!!!!!oo:oo:oo:oo::duh2::duh2::duh2:

Wow, just about had a heart attack...


----------



## ibcj (Jul 31, 2009)

oo: I think I need a couple beers before I make a decision on this one. :buddies:


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jul 31, 2009)

nystrpr said:


> oo: I think I need a couple beers before I make a decision on this one. :buddies:



Didn't take me any time at all - I dove in headfirst and now won't eat for a month! But it's worth every penny, in my opinion. Dream light in Ti! Can't wait to get it!!


----------



## ibcj (Jul 31, 2009)

arewethereyetdad said:


> Didn't take me any time at all - I dove in headfirst and now won't eat for a month! But it's worth every penny, in my opinion. Dream light in Ti! Can't wait to get it!!



LOL...Yeah, I'm just wondering what the magic number is...0...1...2 ? Leaning towards the middle at this point, but it could change.


----------



## Barbarian (Jul 31, 2009)

nystrpr said:


> oo: I think I need a couple beers before I make a decision on this one. :buddies:


I'm with you buddy. I'm sucking them down as fast as I can so I make a decision by the end of the night.


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jul 31, 2009)

Barbarian said:


> I'm with you buddy. I'm sucking them down as fast as I can so I make a decision by the end of the night.



 I thought to myself: mortgage, car payment or bitchin' Ti Ra. It was a no-brainer. :twothumbs


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm hoping I can make really good friends with a rich philanthropist who will realize how badly my lack of a Titanium Ra turns me into a necessary charity.


----------



## ibcj (Jul 31, 2009)

Okay, I is in. 

:drunk::rock:


----------



## aikiman44 (Jul 31, 2009)

One Ti to NY.:wave:


----------



## monanza (Jul 31, 2009)

but 

first  then 

What's a TiRa without an extra bezel or two? Wish they were 200's but then again, I would have had to get two.

Any plan to offer extra sapphire lenses? Need them for my future Ra's :devil:.


----------



## Kid9P (Jul 31, 2009)

Damn,

I just sold a hunk of Ti to pay for my Ti RaClicky.

I just placed my order for one


----------



## gsxrac (Jul 31, 2009)

omg. :sick2: I could buy far more lumens with $650. Couldnt even make em 200lm? :shrug: Wonder how many were actually available to begin with though.


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Jul 31, 2009)

Am I the only one considering what sort of terrible things I might be willing to do in order to acquire this?

I finally know what Gollum truly felt like. . . . . my precious. . .

It is interesting to me that this is actually _*heavier*_ than the standard clicky. . . . .


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jul 31, 2009)

The only difference between men and boys....


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Jul 31, 2009)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> The only difference between men and boys....



I do know that I *NEED* this light, even though I've bought 4 Ra lights this month, and I can certainly justify it since none of those other lights are made of titanium. . . . .


----------



## russtang (Aug 1, 2009)

nystrpr said:


> Okay, I is in.
> 
> :drunk::rock:


 

:laughing:

Now thats funny right thar, I don't care who you are.


----------



## bmstrong (Aug 1, 2009)

Wow! Well, I think I'm out on this one. $650 is a ton of dough, I have the cash set aside, but I'm not convinced that it's the best bang for my buck.

I'm flat out stunned at this pricing. CP2 body? 170? I can grab a CUSTOM 6/4 Ti light for less on the CPF.

Dissapointed to say the least!!!


----------



## callmaster (Aug 1, 2009)

Was gonna get 2, but I think at 170 lumens I'll go with 1.

I've asked Henry if it's possible to get the 200 lumens as a special order. Let's see if that's possible.

170 lumens just doesn't cut it.


----------



## Henk_Lu (Aug 1, 2009)

If I hadn't make the decision to get this Ti out of my head already, it would be out now...

+428$ to have a titanium body and a saphire lens, otherwise the same light than my 170Cn which will go with me on tour in a few minutes!


----------



## callmaster (Aug 1, 2009)

I was pretty into the Ti when it was first announced. I was expecting a 200 lumen light, I know it's not much of a difference compared to the 170 lumen but still, for such a premier light I'd expect 200 lumen as a minimum.

Also, the price isn't so hot. I have the cash ready for 2 but I'm still deciding. 

I'm still not sure. Hope I make my mind up before it's all gone. Hoping for some good news from Henry about the emitter used.


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Aug 1, 2009)

bmstrong said:


> Wow! Well, I think I'm out on this one. $650 is a ton of dough, I have the cash set aside, but I'm not convinced that it's the best bang for my buck.
> 
> I'm flat out stunned at this pricing. CP2 body? 170? I can grab a CUSTOM 6/4 Ti light for less on the CPF.
> 
> Dissapointed to say the least!!!



Nothing wrong with CP2. I love it. It's the same as on the Ra Ti Twisty, and it's beautiful. And as few as will likely be produced, it's as "custom" as any McGizmo run. 

I'm not "stunned" at all by the pricing. It's actually a bit less than I anticipated. I look at it this way: I've been wanting this light since I first heard about it, it's maybe $150 more than I really wanted to spend, but when I thought about how important saving that $150 would be compared to pocketing this jewel, I decided that that's a difference I can live with. I also thought I'd regret not jumping in when I had the chance.


----------



## Kid9P (Aug 1, 2009)

I remember asking Henry about a Ti version when the twisty's came out,
I never thought it would come to be. You had to see the grin on my face last night when I saw it available last night 

I agree with Troy, it was a little more than I expected. BUT, it is a must
have for me. I still EDC My HDS and RaClicky, they are awesome lights.

To me, there is no HUGE visual difference between 170 vs 200 lumens.
It's cool as far as bragging rights go, but the Titanium more than makes up for it. But that's just MY opinion.

I'd kick myself in the *** if I passed this opportunity up!


----------



## ibcj (Aug 1, 2009)

I remember when I waited and waited for the HDS U85GT because it was such a step up from the U60. In the end the difference wasn't that great, but I initially thought it was. The price wasn't exactly low either; between $300 and $400 iirc, and that was HA. Like others, the price of the ti ra was higher than I expected, considering how the ra lights are much cheaper than the old HDS lights.
Yes, I would always like the best led available at the time, but the difference between 170 and 200 isn't going to be significant, especially considering that there is only so much that can be accomplished with the size/shape of the reflector.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 1, 2009)

Funny how things change in just a few years, everyone wanted a U85!!! 

Now we are complaining that these are only 170's, I have a 170 and it is incredible for a single cell light!

The $650 price tag is steep, no doubt. With the low amount of these availible, and the demand that seems to be present, the price seems right to me. Simple economics. 


Half of the people saying these are overpriced will fall to there flashaholism and end up buying one. :devil:

Even if it takes a few months, they will get sold. Personally, I cant wait for mine!!! :twothumbs


----------



## bmstrong (Aug 1, 2009)

callmaster said:


> Was gonna get 2, but I think at 170 lumens I'll go with 1.
> 
> I've asked Henry if it's possible to get the 200 lumens as a special order. Let's see if that's possible.
> 
> 170 lumens just doesn't cut it.



Let us know what happens. I'm curious.


----------



## Morelite (Aug 1, 2009)

arewethereyetdad said:


> Website is live!!! Ra Ti Clicky now available!!!


 
Where? I didn't see it.

EDIT: found it here


----------



## lrp (Aug 1, 2009)

Wow! I'm starting to save every penny I can as I definetely want that light in Titanium!! Personally, if it was only 100 lumens it wouldn't matter to me as I never use over 50 or so lumens and mostly use around 2-5 lumens.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 1, 2009)

lrp said:


> Wow! I'm starting to save every penny I can as I definetely want that light in Titanium!! Personally, if it was only 100 lumens it wouldn't matter to me as I never use over 50 or so lumens and mostly use around 2-5 lumens.



+1, I rarely use high, primary is my main level. Guess thats why the battery lasts so long!


----------



## :)> (Aug 1, 2009)

Now that is a pretty light! I just got back from vacation and I am in on this... times 2. That leaves even less of them:devil:

I can't wait for them:thumbsup:


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Aug 1, 2009)

:)> said:


> Now that is a pretty light! I just got back from vacation and I am in on this... times 2. That leaves even less of them:devil:
> 
> I can't wait for them:thumbsup:



Bill, I can think of at least two others, myself included, who are "in for two." :devil: :nana:


----------



## jimmy1970 (Aug 1, 2009)

Does anybody yet know the total number of Ti's available in this 'wave'? (Ti speak - I've been drooling over too many McGizmo threads).

James....


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Aug 1, 2009)

jimmy1970 said:


> Does anybody yet know the total number of Ti's available in this 'wave'? (Ti speak - I've been drooling over too many McGizmo threads).
> 
> James....



I believe it's under 100 total units.


----------



## gsxrac (Aug 1, 2009)

arewethereyetdad said:


> I believe it's under 100 total units.



That many? I REALLY didnt expect Henry to produce that many. I always thought hed do it but only make say 20-30. Cant say the price surprises me, only thing surprising is that it only uses the 170 and not the 200.


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Aug 1, 2009)

gsxrac said:


> That many? I REALLY didnt expect Henry to produce that many. I always thought hed do it but only make say 20-30. Cant say the price surprises me, only thing surprising is that it only uses the 170 and not the 200.



That's a guess. I'd say probably somewhere between 50 and 100.


----------



## callmaster (Aug 1, 2009)

Well, looks like 200 lumens is pretty rare. Henry just doesn't have any more emitters that has hit 200 OTF during the calibration process, etc. There were a few, and we snapped it up a few months back.

But it looks like it's pretty rare now and might take a while before he is able to obtain the next bin up that could guarantee the 200 or more. Sorta like how long it took the 170 to be available as a production model (the bin was capable of reaching, but only did for a few)

All in all, if he had any, it would have been in the Ti light. Since he doesn't, he's using the 170 lumens.

Also, I don't really use the high modes very often. It's always at the first mode, but I guess for such a fabulous light I would have wanted to at least say 200 lumens. Haha. No big deal.

Dang, I want one, but there's some sort of internal struggle going on in my head. Get it, no don't, get it, no don't, get it, no don't...


----------



## Haz (Aug 1, 2009)

Will this be a one time offer only?, limited edition?, or will be made again once existing stocks are depleted?


----------



## bmstrong (Aug 1, 2009)

Good question. The other question I have?

Will we be able to upgrade these, for a fee, in a year? I like the ability to keep up with the changing technology in my Ti lights. Having to repurchase a Ti model in a year or so to take advantage of future interior hardware would sting a tad.


----------



## jimmy1970 (Aug 1, 2009)

Having Henry come here and mention the total number to be available now and in the future may help people make their decisions. If it were a similar situation to the Twisty ie (6 or so made and that's it with no chance of a future supply), then $650 would be more than fine. 

If the Ti Clicky is going to made in bulk and is to be a standard offering, then it may change the story for many here. The Ti Twisty was just so desirable due to the extremely limited quanties involved and the fact that they were never available to the general public in the first place.

I would absolutely love a Ti Clicky but if there are going to be thousands of them out there, the 'exclusive' appeal is sort of lost on me.
I really don't care if its a 170lm or a 200lm model. I also only use the primary mode 80% of the time. 
Although regardless, they are such a beautiful looking light, aren't they?! Where can I find that $650?! Haha

James....


----------



## chipwillis (Aug 2, 2009)

Man, this had to come out when I the possability of a new Spy. What to do when you have a problem, order it anyways.

Are these taking 2 weeks before he sends them or are they completed?


----------



## callmaster (Aug 2, 2009)

bmstrong said:


> Good question. The other question I have?
> 
> Will we be able to upgrade these, for a fee, in a year? I like the ability to keep up with the changing technology in my Ti lights. Having to repurchase a Ti model in a year or so to take advantage of future interior hardware would sting a tad.



Unfortunately, Henry does not do any upgrades for built lights. You'll have to get it done by someone else, etc. If that's even possible...


----------



## RocketTomato (Aug 2, 2009)

I really love my RA Clicky and would love a Ti version but I am still debating whether it's worth almost $4 per lumen.


----------



## Henk_Lu (Aug 2, 2009)

Kid9P said:


> To me, there is no HUGE visual difference between 170 vs 200 lumens.



That's true and each flashaholic knows it. I always say that we now need about 400 Lumen at least (for 2 x CR123A) to really make a difference to the 250 Lumen that exist today.

But, if someone builts something special and very expensive, it has to be special everywhere. Example : They built sometimes special version of a certain Ferrari and that has an engine with 472 HP while the normal version has 450 HP. Only race pilots on a track can tell the difference, but it wouldn' be a special version if they hadn't fine-tuned the engine.

The Ti Clickys will find their owners!


----------



## bmstrong (Aug 2, 2009)

callmaster said:


> Unfortunately, Henry does not do any upgrades for built lights. You'll have to get it done by someone else, etc. If that's even possible...



On the aluminum twisties and clickie's, correct. 

What's the point of having last year's tech in an impervious unbreakable exterior shell? The Al models are almost throwaway products, designed to be repurchased every 6-12 months, and that's fine! Want the newest, latest, greatest? Grab the new one for $200 or so. 

I tend to view most Ti lights as lifetime purchases and a different animal than the Al counterparts.


----------



## bmstrong (Aug 2, 2009)

jimmy1970 said:


> Having Henry come here and mention the total number to be available now and in the future may help people make their decisions. If it were a similar situation to the Twisty ie (6 or so made and that's it with no chance of a future supply), then $650 would be more than fine.
> 
> If the Ti Clicky is going to made in bulk and is to be a standard offering, then it may change the story for many here. The Ti Twisty was just so desirable due to the extremely limited quanties involved and the fact that they were never available to the general public in the first place.
> 
> ...



J: +1. We really need more info about these lights.


----------



## callmaster (Aug 2, 2009)

bmstrong said:


> On the aluminum twisties and clickie's, correct.
> 
> What's the point of having last year's tech in an impervious unbreakable exterior shell? The Al models are almost throwaway products, designed to be repurchased every 6-12 months, and that's fine! Want the newest, latest, greatest? Grab the new one for $200 or so.
> 
> I tend to view most Ti lights as lifetime purchases and a different animal than the Al counterparts.



I assumed it was built in the same way as the regular clickies, etc.

If it's upgradable, then great


----------



## gsxrac (Aug 2, 2009)

jimmy1970 said:


> Having Henry come here and mention the total number to be available now and in the future may help people make their decisions. If it were a similar situation to the Twisty ie (6 or so made and that's it with no chance of a future supply), then $650 would be more than fine.
> 
> If the Ti Clicky is going to made in bulk and is to be a standard offering, then it may change the story for many here. The Ti Twisty was just so desirable due to the extremely limited quanties involved and the fact that they were never available to the general public in the first place.
> 
> James....



That could be the reason he didnt bother to mention how many were made or were going to be made. Lets say theres only 15 or 20. Thats a fairly limited number and people that are on the fence would go ahead and click buy it now for fear it might not be there tomrrow. But if theres 50-100 the story changes a lot. Me personally... I think Henry should have priced them respectfully at $500-$550 and theres a good posibility the people that were planning on getting 2 but only ended up with 1 would have thought differently of a $500~ that $650 seems like kind of a threshhold marker in the Ti light world to me.


----------



## Kid9P (Aug 2, 2009)

It would have been sweet if the clip supplied with the Ti RaClicky was made out of Ti


----------



## Chrontius (Aug 2, 2009)

By the time I get my next paycheck in two weeks, they'll be sold out.

Only 3 weeks' pay, for the record, but I'm still out.


----------



## Theatre Booth Guy (Aug 3, 2009)

bmstrong said:


> On the aluminum twisties and clickie's, correct.
> 
> What's the point of having last year's tech in an impervious unbreakable exterior shell? The Al models are almost throwaway products, designed to be repurchased every 6-12 months, and that's fine! Want the newest, latest, greatest? Grab the new one for $200 or so.
> 
> I tend to view most Ti lights as lifetime purchases and a different animal than the Al counterparts.



I'm fairly sure that Henry does not design the Twisty and Clicky HA lights to last only a year or less. They seem like lifetime quality that should last nearly forever even if abused.

That said, you sure don't have to worry about ever wearing through the HA when you have a Ti bodied light!


----------



## mwaldron (Aug 3, 2009)

Theatre Booth Guy said:


> I'm fairly sure that Henry does not design the Twisty and Clicky HA lights to last only a year or less. They seem like lifetime quality that should last nearly forever even if abused.
> 
> That said, you sure don't have to worry about ever wearing through the HA when you have a Ti bodied light!



I don't think the OP was saying their quality was an issue, he was referring to the steady forward march of technology.

If 12 and 24 months ago is any indication, fast forward 12 months from today and you'll be able to get 170lm emitter that lasts twice as long in a $20 light at Target. 

Even though the Ti Clicky is way beyond my price range, I was extremely disappointed that Ra did not "go the extra mile" in anything other than pricing for it. Ti clips? Nope. Screws? Nope. Best emitter? Nope. If you're buying a premium product for a premium price it should be the absolute best available. 

I still love my Ra lights, but this Ti is taking Ra way out of their league. There is no way I'd buy a Ra Ti over a McGizmo Ti, and with a McGizmo I'd have enough change left to buy another Ra.

Consider this

Take your $471 (price difference between standard 170 and Ti) and a dinner at Applebees you could buy nearly any McGizmo or 3 non-Ti Ra lights. 

Or

Spread your $650 Ti purchase price out over the next two years (still spending on awesome Ra lights) and at the end of those two years you'll have a current-tech Ra in pristine condition and 3 previously-loved beaters that still work fine to leave in your glove compartment, nightstand, etc. That's a new light every 6 months!


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Aug 3, 2009)

mwaldron said:


> I don't think the OP was saying their quality was an issue, he was referring to the steady forward march of technology.
> 
> If 12 and 24 months ago is any indication, fast forward 12 months from today and you'll be able to get 170lm emitter that lasts twice as long in a $20 light at Target.
> 
> ...



Sure, you can justify any sort of ways to avoid paying for one but, ultimately, you'll wind up with one, sooner or later. No way can you get "nearly any McGizmo" for $471. Most of his lights still command $500+ prices. The Ra Ti may be priced above the current plateau for Ti lights, but it's the latest and greatest hot new Ti light on the market and it _*should*_ command a higher-than-average price.

So, all you whiners can just keep on whinin' about the price. Or you can do something about it and sell some of that crap you currently have in your collection (like I did) and buy a _*real*_ light. :devil:


----------



## mwaldron (Aug 3, 2009)

arewethereyetdad said:


> Sure, you can justify any sort of ways to avoid paying for one but, ultimately, you'll wind up with one, sooner or later. No way can you get "nearly any McGizmo" for $471. Most of his lights still command $500+ prices. The Ra Ti may be priced above the current plateau for Ti lights, but it's the latest and greatest hot new Ti light on the market and it _*should*_ command a higher-than-average price.
> 
> So, all you whiners can just keep on whinin' about the price. Or you can do something about it and sell some of that crap you currently have in your collection (like I did) and buy a _*real*_ light. :devil:



McGizmo LunaSol 20 (Probably Last Run) $495.00.

I think you hit the nail on the head. I don't have a collection. 

My Clicky WW is on my belt right now, and it took a nasty fall to concrete last week that chipped the aluminum around the tailcap, so it's not saleable. My "old" 140t sits on my desk, unloved and begging for use. It's future is very much in doubt but will likely become part of my radio go-kit because of the great low. I knew when I bought it I would be likely to shelf it quickly. 

I suppose my A2's could be considered for collection as they're in a case in the basement but they have some knicks and dings from when I carried them. I'll be getting back to them as soon as Onion Rings get in production. 

I guess my point is I (and I don't think I'm anywhere close to alone here) buy lights for 1 of two purposes: to play with or to use, but not to collect. A flashlight is not an investment. I think more and more people are starting to realize that as the really high end lights keep coming up for sale and few of them are even selling for what was paid for them, let alone any appreciated value. 

It just dawned on me, I just figured it out. I'm a "pragmatic" Ra fanboy. I love the product but mostly for it's utility and durability.

And you're right, I'd love to have a Ti Ra. I'd carry it on my belt and after a few weeks I'd have a dent or two and some scratches. If I could upgrade the light engine every year then after 5 years or so it would look nearly beadblasted like my Ti watch, which I love.

Since upgrades would be difficult at best, the other option if I bought a Ra Ti: I'd gut it and have it anodized. Of course, then it would have to sit on my shelf for fear of chipping the annodize. Ra's just deserve better than shelves. Damn that pragmatism catching me again.


----------



## brucec (Aug 3, 2009)

mwaldron said:


> I still love my Ra lights, but this Ti is taking Ra way out of their league. There is no way I'd buy a Ra Ti over a McGizmo Ti, and with a McGizmo I'd have enough change left to buy another Ra.



I had the same thought also. This is priced higher than the Haiku! And with Ra's track record of people sending lights back for repairs or QC issues, well, hopefully they take the time to check out each one.


----------



## :)> (Aug 3, 2009)

#10001 has landed:devil:

I am thrilled with this light! It looked sharp in the pictures on the website, but it looks even better in person. The knurling is outstanding!!! The whole thing feels very solid. I took a few pictures for you guys that are waiting:thumbsup:

















Enjoy!


----------



## kromeke (Aug 3, 2009)

> My Clicky WW is on my belt right now, and it took a nasty fall to concrete last week that chipped the aluminum around the tailcap, *so it's not saleable.*



Wrong! Some of us will gladly buy lights even with cosmetic issues. You may not fetch top dollar, but don't worry, some of us will buy your lights with the chipped anodize and such.


----------



## mwaldron (Aug 3, 2009)

:)> said:


> #10001 has landed:devil:
> 
> I am thrilled with this light! It looked sharp in the pictures on the website, but it looks even better in person. The knurling is outstanding!!! The whole thing feels very solid. I took a few pictures for you guys that are waiting



That's one hot lookin light you have there Goat!


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Aug 3, 2009)

:)> said:


> #10001 has landed:devil:
> 
> I am thrilled with this light! It looked sharp in the pictures on the website, but it looks even better in person. The knurling is outstanding!!! The whole thing feels very solid. I took a few pictures for you guys that are waiting:thumbsup:
> 
> ...



OMG, warn us next time, Bill!!!! My _*kids*_ were in the room! That kind of porn is just too hot for public exposure. :naughty: Wow, can't wait! Those are great pics - the light looks phenomenal. Can you snap a quick shot of the *** on that gal? lovecpf


----------



## gsxrac (Aug 3, 2009)

So goatee which light are YOU carrying today


----------



## :)> (Aug 3, 2009)

mwaldron said:


> That's one hot lookin light you have there Goat!


 
:thumbsup:

They are pricey, but from my point of view, the Ra Clicky is my favorite light on the planet (Along w/the Aeon) and the Ti version is just a tad more than other Ti lights that I have purchased and significantly less than others

Also, this is a custom Titanium light and it commands a custom price as a result; one benefit, is that it does come with a lifetime warranty... now if we can only talk Henry into doing emitter upgrades when the LED's can get to the next level up:devil:


----------



## Kid9P (Aug 3, 2009)

Goatman !!!!!!

That looks wicked :devil:
An even more wicked serial # 

I can't wait for mine to arrive in a few weeks.


----------



## :)> (Aug 3, 2009)

gsxrac said:


> So goatee which light are YOU carrying today


 
She has been in my pocket from the time that she arrived:twothumbs

Shots from the rear are inbound in a bit.


----------



## DM51 (Aug 3, 2009)

:)> said:


> #10001 has landed :devil: !


Wow - that is nothing short of _sensational_ - what a beauty! Superb photos... and a killer serial # !!


----------



## aikiman44 (Aug 3, 2009)

​You're right, looks much better.:thumbsup:


----------



## :)> (Aug 3, 2009)

Tail shot as requested






Oh, yeah... Don ain't the only one that can take photos of lights with wild creatures on them


----------



## lrp (Aug 3, 2009)

Awesome pics of beautiful light!!!


----------



## Chrontius (Aug 3, 2009)

kromeke said:


> Wrong! Some of us will gladly buy lights even with cosmetic issues. You may not fetch top dollar, but don't worry, some of us will buy your lights with the chipped anodize and such.



Yeah, people like me.


----------



## Chronos (Aug 3, 2009)

Stunning light, Bill. *Stunning*.

Unfortunately it may be a bit too rich for my blood right now. We'll see. Maybe I'll dump a watch or knife to pay for it. That is a grail light, at least to me. Henry's finest to date.:thumbsup:



It truly was great catching up with you last week!!!


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Aug 3, 2009)

Come on, Jim. Just shed a Strider and you can buy two!


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 3, 2009)

Goatee!! :thumbsup:

Those pics look sweeet!!!! :naughty:


----------



## ibcj (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for the photos Goatee. :twothumbs

I don't want to count how many times I go back to them before mine arrives.


----------



## FrogmanM (Aug 3, 2009)

Wow! sweet # for the shiny HDS Goatee!:thumbsup:

-Mayo


----------



## callmaster (Aug 3, 2009)

It is indeed beautiful! Dang.


----------



## HDS_Systems (Aug 3, 2009)

Haz, Jimmy1970,

We have no plans for making more Ti Ra Clicky flashlights. You should consider them a limited edition item. I do not know how many we will end up being able to make from this batch, but I expect it to be between 50 and 75. It all depends on how many fall out during the production process. Titanium presents certain issues that the aluminum lights do not share. The price does allow more effort to be spent to recover a "bad" unit, but there are limits.

BmStrong, CallMaster,

The lights are being built to allow for emitter upgrades if and when better emitters become available - possibly in the next year or two. Although we normally do not provide an emitter upgrade service for our flashlights, we decided that we would do so for the Ti Ra Clicky. We will charge a fee for the upgrade but I have no idea what that fee will be at this point. There is easily half an hour of custom labor in an upgrade, not to mention the premium LED. But your flashlight will be up-to-date after the upgrade.

You will find that most of the lights run well past the minimum times on the High setting. Most of the emitters are well above the floor for 170 and so most will fall in the 85 to 100 minutes range on the runtimes. Although some are very close to the next level, close does not count to make the next level. The light must meet all of the specifications in order to qualify for its maximum rating. The calibration equipment makes the final decision.

RocketTomato,

Our first LED flashlights - in fact, the first production LED flashlights to offer 12 - 15 lumens and compete with a 2 D-cell incandescent flashlight in light output - sold for $20 per lumen. The price has come down considerably. 

Henry.


----------



## ibcj (Aug 3, 2009)

HDS_Systems said:


> Haz, Jimmy1970,
> 
> We have no plans for making more Ti Ra Clicky flashlights. You should consider them a limited edition item. I do not know how many we will end up being able to make from this batch, but I expect it to be between 50 and 75. It all depends on how many fall out during the production process. Titanium presents certain issues that the aluminum lights do not share. The price does allow more effort to be spent to recover a "bad" unit, but there are limits.
> 
> ...



Great news on the possibility of future upgrades. Thanks for taking the time to post.


----------



## aikiman44 (Aug 3, 2009)

Henry, thanks for the info. Looking forward to receiving my Ti RA.:thumbsup:


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for the input Henry!!!!

For those who have never met Henry in person, he is a super cool guy. He listens to customer input, thats why Ra Lights are the most bitchin lights made!! He came to the CPF SHOT show GTG, we had a blast. :wave:


----------



## Kid9P (Aug 3, 2009)

Henry,

Thanks for giving us an update on the Ti RaClicky.
Providing emmiter upgrades is just plain freakin AWESOME 

I've waited so long for this light to come to be. 
Coming from you Henry, it makes it all that much more special!

I still remember when I emailed you a few years ago one night about an
issue with my HDS. I thought I'd get an email reply the next day because it was after hours. I was floored when you actually called me that night
and tried to talk me through some ideas before sending it in.
That was AWESOME and it's something I will never forget.

My hats off to you for making such a kick *** light :devil:

Looking forward to the arrival of my Ti RaClicky


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Aug 3, 2009)

Kid9P said:


> Looking forward to the arrival of my Ti RaClicky



+1 !!


----------



## monanza (Aug 3, 2009)

+1. This will be my first Ra and I am delighted to see Henry answer the thread's :devil: burning questions (not to mention he has already taken the time to answer two emails from me). I am really looking forward to my TiRa :candle:.

With the news of a future upgrade service , my only regret is that I don't quite have the funds for another (well, at least this month, given all my other 'projects' ).

Well there's always room for an HA Tac :naughty:.


----------



## :)> (Aug 3, 2009)

Emitter upgrades just plain kick arse! Henry, I cannot begin to tell you how stoked I am with the Ti Clicky! The look and the feel are just plain second to none.

I just cannot get over how nice the knurling is on mine! It came with me tonight to see Harry Potter with the wife and kids... I resisted the urge to break it out in the theater and have a look around:devil:


----------



## :)> (Aug 3, 2009)

HDS_Systems said:


> You will find that most of the lights run well past the minimum times on the High setting. Most of the emitters are well above the floor for 170 and so most will fall in the 85 to 100 minutes range on the runtimes. Although some are very close to the next level, close does not count to make the next level. The light must meet all of the specifications in order to qualify for its maximum rating. The calibration equipment makes the final decision.


 
It is so difficult to tell the difference between 170 and 200 lumens; I made my son close his eyes while I shined my 200 and my Ti Clicky at him and he could not tell the difference:tinfoil:

For me, the benefit of the 200 lumen model is not the extra brightness on high, but the better runtime on the lower levels and knowing that most of these emitters are well above the 170 lumen floor makes me very, very happy!

Also, kudos to you for not fudging with stuff that most anyone would never know the difference about! I remember being taught when I was younger that being good means doing the right thing when nobody is watching... way to go on holding the bar high!


----------



## bmstrong (Aug 3, 2009)

Hmmmm.....


----------



## StandardBattery (Aug 3, 2009)

*Given all the other lights available from all the various companies....*

There is only 1 reason why I would ever consider buying this light with its ugly clip. 





I'm a Flashaholic .... and I need :help: :help: :help: :help: :help:


----------



## callmaster (Aug 3, 2009)

You've sold me Henry. With the emitter upgrade option, there's nothing stopping anyone from obtaining this light.


----------



## DM51 (Aug 4, 2009)

callmaster said:


> You've sold me Henry. With the emitter upgrade option, there's nothing stopping anyone from obtaining this light.


This is all too true. Aaaaaaarrgh, the $$$ - I've just ordered one!


----------



## callmaster (Aug 4, 2009)

Add me to the club then!

Can't wait to hold it in my hands.


----------



## EricMack (Aug 4, 2009)

HDS_Systems said:


> We have no plans for making more Ti Ra Clicky flashlights. You should consider them a limited edition item.
> BmStrong, CallMaster,
> 
> The lights are being built to allow for emitter upgrades if and when better emitters become available - possibly in the next year or two. Although we normally do not provide an emitter upgrade service for our flashlights, we decided that we would do so for the Ti Ra Clicky.
> ...


 
Thanks for the clarifications, Henry! :wave: 

This Lmtd. run is a definite "must have" for any flashaholic that can manage it. :huh:



Mebbe I should post the pix from SHOT that shows how the Goat managed to get such a prime serial #..... :shakehead:devil:


----------



## gsxrac (Aug 4, 2009)

callmaster said:


> You've sold me Henry. With the emitter upgrade option, there's nothing stopping anyone from obtaining this light.



Says who  It is a very nice light though. After seeing goatees light I like it even more. Ive yet to own anything in Ti but I would love to one day. I think If I sold ALL my lights I could afford... Maybe one? :shrug:


----------



## dagored (Aug 4, 2009)

Its a matter of wants and needs. For that price, I can buy a S&W M&P 45c and an RA Clicky 170. 

I need the M&P and I do not see, in the near future, anyone stopping me from buying a flashlight.


----------



## divine (Aug 4, 2009)

Wow, that is way out of my price range. I thought $150 was steep for my first clickie.


----------



## mwaldron (Aug 4, 2009)

HDS_Systems said:


> The lights are being built to allow for emitter upgrades if and when better emitters become available - possibly in the next year or two. Although we normally do not provide an emitter upgrade service for our flashlights, we decided that we would do so for the Ti Ra Clicky. We will charge a fee for the upgrade but I have no idea what that fee will be at this point. There is easily half an hour of custom labor in an upgrade, not to mention the premium LED. But your flashlight will be up-to-date after the upgrade.



That's awesome news, it makes it easier to stomach such a large purchase when instead of knowing it will be obsolete in a year, knowing it will not be obsolete in a year.


----------



## :)> (Aug 4, 2009)

DM51 said:


> This is all too true. Aaaaaaarrgh, the $$$ - I've just ordered one!


 
:thumbsup:

Good move! This is a difficult affliction isn't it?

:nana::laughing:


----------



## :)> (Aug 4, 2009)

EricMack said:


> Mebbe I should post the pix from SHOT that shows how the Goat managed to get such a prime serial #..... :shakehead:devil:


 
:laughing:

Damn camera phones


----------



## Kid9P (Aug 4, 2009)

:)> said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Damn camera phones


 

LMAO !!!

Can you give us a shot of the business end of that beautiful piece of Ti ?
I'd love to see if the emmiter is dead centered


----------



## :)> (Aug 4, 2009)

Another tidbit... The UI has been tweaked and the brightness ramping is a hybrid between the older EDC's and the original Clicky. Now a click-click-press (press-hold-release) and that enters the brightness ramping after getting into the brightness ramping, a click advances the brightness one level and a double click changes the direction of the ramp and then each click advances the level in the other direction. After getting to the desired brightness, hold the button down and it locks the level in. 

Very nice touch and I am finding that I like it a bit more than the previous iteration. 

Also, has anyone considered the very cool implications of the emitter upgrade? It isn't like the emitter is just being changed, but the entire light is getting recalibrated... at each level.


----------



## Theatre Booth Guy (Aug 4, 2009)

callmaster said:


> You've sold me Henry. With the emitter upgrade option, there's nothing stopping anyone from obtaining this light.



I wish I could but the price is out of my range. My wife nearly flipped out when I told her (after deciding on my own to get more Clickies at the "regular" and more than fair $150 price range) about the Ti Clicky and it's price. Her reaction was interesting and it took a bit of work to convince her that I had not and would not order one. As good as they are, I'd rather stay happily married!


----------



## :)> (Aug 4, 2009)

Kid9P said:


> LMAO !!!
> 
> Can you give us a shot of the business end of that beautiful piece of Ti ?
> I'd love to see if the emmiter is dead centered


 
I will shoot it tomorrow; the emitter is nicely centered. The die is so small on the Golden Dragon Plus... it is amazing how much light comes out of such a small die.


----------



## Kid9P (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks brother :thumbsup:

Just so that you know, I've used one of your pics as my desktop wallpaper :thumbsup:

My Wife asked me what I was staring at before!!! :naughty: LMAO


----------



## :)> (Aug 4, 2009)

Kid9P said:


> Thanks brother :thumbsup:
> 
> Just so that you know, I've used one of your pics as my desktop wallpaper :thumbsup:
> 
> My Wife asked me what I was staring at before!!! :naughty: LMAO


 
Let me know which one and PM me your email and I will send you the full size one.

What a sick group... obsessing over a flashlight:nana: The wives just don't understand.


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Aug 5, 2009)

My wife put her foot down when I suggested that I should have this light.

Oh well. . . . i've got 4 other Ra's and she only knows of one. . . .:devil:


----------



## DM51 (Aug 5, 2009)

:)> said:


> The wives just don't understand.


What do you mean "just"? Mrs. DM51 doesn't understand by a very large margin indeed, not "just".



Yucca Patrol said:


> My wife put her foot down when I suggested that I should have this light.


Only her foot? That's not all Mrs.DM51 will use if she gets to hear about this. She keeps a selection of heavily-weighted implements ready to hand, and has been known to use them, lol


----------



## Matt7337 (Aug 5, 2009)

Allright guys this cannot be given a miss - I almost shed a tear when I saw those pics of the Ti Clicky!! I am ordering one this weekend once I get a couple of cheques (YES Americans that IS how we spell it ) that I am owed into the bank. My question is this: how limited are they going to be? Are we talking 20 or 30, 50, 100? 

I'd like some indication on that please, my ideal Ti clicky is working out at a hair over £400 with PP's current USD>GBP conversion rate, which would send it straight to the top of my list of expensive, collectable lights, so I want to know that it is actually going to be a rare model


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Aug 5, 2009)

Matt7337 said:


> Allright guys this cannot be given a miss - I almost shed a tear when I saw those pics of the Ti Clicky!! I am ordering one this weekend once I get a couple of cheques (YES Americans that IS how we spell it ) that I am owed into the bank. My question is this: how limited are they going to be? Are we talking 20 or 30, 50, 100?
> 
> I'd like some indication on that please, my ideal Ti clicky is working out at a hair over £400 with PP's current USD>GBP conversion rate, which would send it straight to the top of my list of expensive, collectable lights, so I want to know that it is actually going to be a rare model



Henry says 50-75 total. Last time I "_*checked*_."


----------



## Henk_Lu (Aug 5, 2009)

Theatre Booth Guy said:


> I wish I could but the price is out of my range. My wife nearly flipped out when I told her (after deciding on my own to get more Clickies at the "regular" and more than fair $150 price range) about the Ti Clicky and it's price. Her reaction was interesting and it took a bit of work to convince her that I had not and would not order one. As good as they are, I'd rather stay happily married!



Welcome to the club!


----------



## Matt7337 (Aug 5, 2009)

arewethereyetdad said:


> Henry says 50-75 total. Last time I "_*checked*_."


 
OK, that's not a high number which is good in some ways but not so good in others. I haven't seen how many people are going for one from this thread but what are my chances of getting one this weekend/ at the start of next week? I would imagine anyone who _can_ afford one is going to jump on this right away...

Thanks.


----------



## Nekolf (Aug 5, 2009)

I've just orderd! 
I cannot wait!


----------



## bmstrong (Aug 5, 2009)

Anyone else get there Ti Clickie yet?


----------



## dixemon (Aug 5, 2009)

Ill probably jump on the bandwagon here. But something that kind of bothers me is the Bezel. I dont like the ralights.com stamped on there, kind of cheapens up the light for me. For a custom titanium piece at such a high dollar I would prefer something with as little advertisment as possible. Just my .02


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Aug 5, 2009)

bmstrong said:


> Anyone else get there Ti Clickie yet?



I'm next on the docket. Henry said mine should be getting shipped today. :twothumbs


----------



## Kid9P (Aug 5, 2009)

arewethereyetdad said:


> I'm next on the docket. Henry said mine should be getting shipped today. :twothumbs



Sweet! Hopefully I'll be next on the line!


----------



## Chrontius (Aug 5, 2009)

dixemon said:


> Ill probably jump on the bandwagon here. But something that kind of bothers me is the Bezel. I dont like the ralights.com stamped on there, kind of cheapens up the light for me. For a custom titanium piece at such a high dollar I would prefer something with as little advertisment as possible. Just my .02



Then buy the unmarked Ti bezel. 

That was easy!


----------



## dixemon (Aug 5, 2009)

Chrontius said:


> Then buy the unmarked Ti bezel.
> 
> That was easy!



Yeaaah!! spend $45 more on a $650 light. Im sorry, I dont quite get the cheezy advertising on a custom titanium light. A simple "RA Clicky" in some nice laser etched font and a serial # should be all that is required.


----------



## Kid9P (Aug 5, 2009)

Dixemon! How ya been man!
I'll never forget how cleanly you modded my HDS with Seoul :thumbsup:

Back to the thread. I too would have prefered a plain bezel, unless
I had gotten Goat's Serial # :naughty:

Ray


----------



## dixemon (Aug 5, 2009)

Kid9P said:


> Dixemon! How ya been man!
> I'll never forget how cleanly you modded my HDS with Seoul :thumbsup:
> 
> Back to the thread. I too would have prefered a plain bezel, unless
> ...



Been good Kid! Yeah Goat definetly got a good serial#.


----------



## callmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

I don't mind the serial # on the bezel to be honest.


----------



## ibcj (Aug 6, 2009)

Has it been two weeks yet ? ? It sure feels like longer. :thumbsup:


----------



## fnj (Aug 6, 2009)

Looks to me like they are all gone.


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Aug 6, 2009)

fnj said:


> Looks to me like they are all gone.


Nope, they're still available.


----------



## callmaster (Aug 6, 2009)

Has anyone received their light yet?


----------



## fnj (Aug 7, 2009)

arewethereyetdad said:


> Nope, they're still available.



You're right. The order link from earlier in this thread doesn't work any more, but this one does: http://www.ralights.com/?id=ClickyTi


----------



## bmstrong (Aug 7, 2009)

What did you guys choose? Executive or Tactical?


----------



## ibcj (Aug 7, 2009)

bmstrong said:


> What did you guys choose? Executive or Tactical?



Executive for me.


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Aug 7, 2009)

Tactical for me. Want full blast on first click. :devil: BTW, Henry informed me yesterday that one of my two that I ordered was due to ship yesterday (Thursday) and the other one to ship today (Friday). Apparently, I am getting #'s 10003 and 10004.


----------



## bmstrong (Aug 7, 2009)

nystrpr said:


> Executive for me.



If I may? Why?


----------



## bmstrong (Aug 7, 2009)

arewethereyetdad said:


> Tactical for me. Want full blast on first click. :devil: BTW, Henry informed me yesterday that one of my two that I ordered was due to ship yesterday (Thursday) and the other one to ship today (Friday). Apparently, I am getting #'s 10003 and 10004.



Nice numbers!


----------



## Zeruel (Aug 7, 2009)

I wonder who has ordered 3....
I would very much like to slap him.


----------



## aikiman44 (Aug 7, 2009)

Executive for me. I like it on medium, then a click and hold for brightest. 
Or 2 clicks for higher, or 3 clicks for low.


----------



## ibcj (Aug 7, 2009)

bmstrong said:


> If I may? Why?



I rarely need high, as the lower levels work for most of my applications, so I prefer my starting level to be lower than full power. Strobe isn't something that I really use either, so I went the executive route. Of course, it is really nice that the settings can be configured as needed.


----------



## callmaster (Aug 7, 2009)

Same. Got me an executive version. Medium works for me although the tactical can be configured as such. But I prefer the flush button compared to the raised buttons and I don't need the tactical configuration.


----------



## fnj (Aug 7, 2009)

Is it not true that _everything_ that matters is programmable? Executive vs tactical only affects the factory reset defaults, right? To clarify, can't you program an executive to come on at full brightness if you want to? Or, couldn't you make it come on at 0.3 lumens if you click it from off, and 170 lumens if you press-hold it from off?


----------



## ibcj (Aug 7, 2009)

Any joy in Ra Ti Land today ?


----------



## chipwillis (Aug 7, 2009)

I put my order in right away and went on vacation. Came home 5 days later and my order never went through:shakehead. Got it in today, can't wait to here what their like.


----------



## Dan FO (Aug 7, 2009)

Is the tailcap screwed on or is it still pressed on?


----------



## Matt7337 (Aug 8, 2009)

Transaction ID: 2CJ07429MP955081N

This I cannot wait for - How many of the rest of you can say that their first clicky is a Titanium one?!  :thumbsup:


----------



## bmstrong (Aug 8, 2009)

Dan FO said:


> Is the tailcap screwed on or is it still pressed on?



D: I'd assume these have to be screwed on. I can't believe they would be pressed?


----------



## :)> (Aug 8, 2009)

Matt7337 said:


> Transaction ID: 2CJ07429MP955081N
> 
> This I cannot wait for - How many of the rest of you can say that their first clicky is a Titanium one?!  :thumbsup:


 
:thumbsup:

Mine was my 13th one


----------



## :)> (Aug 8, 2009)

bmstrong said:


> D: I'd assume these have to be screwed on. I can't believe they would be pressed?


 
Not taking mine apart to find out but it does not have the holes around it like the first models did and I suspect that it is the screw on kind.


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Aug 8, 2009)

Typically Henry screws them on.


----------



## EricMack (Aug 8, 2009)

:)> said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Mine was my 13th one


 
....Slacker!!


----------



## shae (Aug 8, 2009)

fnj said:


> Is it not true that _everything_ that matters is programmable? Executive vs tactical only affects the factory reset defaults, right? To clarify, can't you program an executive to come on at full brightness if you want to? Or, couldn't you make it come on at 0.3 lumens if you click it from off, and 170 lumens if you press-hold it from off?



True - the functional decision about tactical or not boils down to the button style you prefer, and whether you want to reprogram the defaults.


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Aug 8, 2009)

What _*do*_ we have here?

The obligatory crushed USPS box :sick2:






There she is: No. 10003 :naughty:

















Clicky and Twisty together at last. :kiss: Two serial number 3's. :twothumbs





I did take the chance and unscrewed the tailcap. It does, indeed, unscrew, there is NO loctite, and nothing falls out when you unscrew it. Screws right back on, no problem. The weight of the light is very nice. Very substantial feeling, and the knurling is grippy but not overly so. The full blast is quite nice - glad I got the "tactical" version. However, I do not care for the clip at all. This light is phenomenal! It will be going with me as an EDC for quite some time.


----------



## FrogmanM (Aug 8, 2009)

:bow:...I'm not worthy...:bow:

-Mayo


----------



## fnj (Aug 8, 2009)

Is the bezel titanium or stainless steel?


----------



## Barbarian (Aug 8, 2009)

fnj said:


> Is the bezel titanium or stainless steel?


Titanium.

The clip is *not* titanium


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 8, 2009)

Very nice, Troy. Stunning.


----------



## bmstrong (Aug 8, 2009)

Nice! You should try the Ti clips in the B/S/T.


----------



## callmaster (Aug 9, 2009)

That's one beautiful light. Real beautiful. 

And I thought the regular ones were gorgeous.


----------



## AILL (Aug 9, 2009)

arewethereyetdad said:


> Clicky and Twisty together at last. :kiss: Two serial number 3's. :twothumbs



Hello, any idea why the button of the clicky is blown up, tailstand seems impossible to me like this.

Andreas
*whish I had the funds...*


----------



## callmaster (Aug 9, 2009)

It's a tactical?


----------



## mwaldron (Aug 9, 2009)

callmaster said:


> It's a tactical?



That looks just like my flush tailcap, maybe a little bit more protruding. They're not really flush anymore since they fixed the button issues. Good news, they work 100% reliably. Bad news, they don't easily tail stand anymore.


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Aug 9, 2009)

mwaldron said:


> That looks just like my flush tailcap, maybe a little bit more protruding. They're not really flush anymore since they fixed the button issues. Good news, they work 100% reliably. Bad news, they don't easily tail stand anymore.


Yes, that is correct. While it's certainly not "flush" it's flusher than the alternative switch. Would we all prefer the flush switch to tailstand? Sure, but, believe it or not, it still will. My pic blows it out of proportion a bit. Regardless, the switch is very nice from a practical usage standpoint. Very certain "click" and adds to the overall quality feel of the light.


----------



## EricMack (Aug 9, 2009)

Beamshots please... :wave:

How's the tint? :tinfoil:


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Aug 9, 2009)

EricMack said:


> Beamshots please... :wave:
> 
> How's the tint? :tinfoil:



Would you like that in table format? :nana:


----------



## Haz (Aug 9, 2009)

looking at the pic, it does look like it cannot tailstand, but as you have demonstrated from the other pic, it does tailstand!


----------



## EricMack (Aug 9, 2009)

arewethereyetdad said:


> Would you like that in table format? :nana:


 
Yes, please. Would be nice to have one of those moving comparison gifs like PSM does.... unless its too challenging. :nana:


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 9, 2009)

EricMack said:


> Yes, please. Would be nice to have one of those moving comparison gifs like PSM does.... unless its too challenging. :nana:



Looks like something has finally piqued EM's interest on CPF! :naughty:

I didnt do the moving comparisons, I think Jch79 did them on my existing pics.


----------



## ibcj (Aug 9, 2009)

AWTYD - Sweet pics !!! Once again, you have proven that it pays to be quick on the order button. :thumbsup:

Hey, I remember an old thread where I got "screwed by Dad". You don't happen to have any ti screws. :laughing:


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Aug 9, 2009)

nystrpr said:


> AWTYD - Sweet pics !!! Once again, you have proven that it pays to be quick on the order button. :thumbsup:
> 
> Hey, I remember an old thread where I got "screwed by Dad". You don't happen to have any ti screws. :laughing:


Chris, funny you say that because I was just thinking about filler screws - they were 4/40 hex-slotted steel, but they were black. I'm going to see if I can find some steel filler screws that are silver in color. If I find 'em, I'm gonna host another _*Free Screw*_ Offer! :naughty:


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 9, 2009)

arewethereyetdad said:


> Chris, funny you say that because I was just thinking about filler screws - they were 4/40 hex-slotted steel, but they were black. I'm going to see if I can find some steel filler screws that are silver in color. If I find 'em, I'm gonna host another _*Free Screw*_ Offer! :naughty:



Wait, when does the first offer end and the second one begin?


----------



## callmaster (Aug 9, 2009)

I want my light!


----------



## Matt7337 (Aug 10, 2009)

So do I!!

Anyone get number 1007 yet? If so would they be willing to trade with me? Haven't got mine yet but it's in the pipeline. No biggie if whoever gets #1007 doesn't want to trade, but 7 is my REALLY lucky number;

Born 7th of the 3rd (March),

@ 3:07 PM,

weighing 7 pounds, 3 ounces :thumbsup:


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Aug 10, 2009)

Matt7337 said:


> Anyone get number 1007 yet? If so would they be willing to trade with me? Haven't got mine yet but it's in the pipeline. No biggie if whoever gets #1007 doesn't want to trade, but 7 is my REALLY lucky number;



Well, that number's probably already in the mail to somebody, as Henry was planning on getting the first batch out this weekend (including my #10004). By the way, you're missing a zero....it would be #10007.


----------



## Matt7337 (Aug 10, 2009)

Ah I see, so Henry really machines these all himself? No sub contracted work at all? That's impressive! 

Sorry I meant 10007, typing these posts on my phone in a hurry and that's what you get for doing so


----------



## paintballdad (Aug 10, 2009)

arewethereyetdad said:


> What _*do*_ we have here?
> 
> The obligatory crushed USPS box :sick2:
> 
> ...



Wow *other*dad, must have some deep pockets . As much as i like Ra Lights and would love a Ti version, these are just waaay out of my budget. I'll just have to settle for a custom 170 lumen Clicky for now. 

Those lights are gorgeous. Congratulations to all the Ti Ra owners.


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Aug 10, 2009)

paintballdad said:


> Wow *other*dad, must have some deep pockets



Hey other Dad: it's all just a matter of priorities - if you want something bad enough, you might *sell some stuff* to fund it. That's how I did it.


----------



## paintballdad (Aug 10, 2009)

arewethereyetdad said:


> Hey other Dad: it's all just a matter of priorities - if you want something bad enough, you might *sell some stuff* to fund it. That's how I did it.



What's the going rate for kidneys these days? I might just have a shot at a Ti Ra...........


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Aug 10, 2009)

If I had a bunch of average to above-average lights, I'd sell them all and buy one Ti Ra Clicky. That's how badly I wanted one - had to make some sacrifices. But I managed to hold on to the kidney.


----------



## fnj (Aug 10, 2009)

Guys, think of it this way. Our kidneys will be gone some day with the rest of our bodies, but the Ti Ra will be around still shiny for archaeologists to find tens of thousands of years from now. The seals might be degraded and the batteries won't work, but the shells and lenses will still be gleaming.


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Aug 10, 2009)

My Ti Ra family is complete! :twothumbs


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 10, 2009)

Troy!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Haz (Aug 10, 2009)

The raffle for the Ti Ra Clicky is up... this may be my chance to own one


----------



## bansuri (Aug 11, 2009)

Haz said:


> The raffle for the Ti Ra Clicky is up... this may be my chance to own one


Hey, that's what _I_ was thinking! 

I'm feeling lucky.... lovecpf


----------



## mwaldron (Aug 11, 2009)

arewethereyetdad said:


> My Ti Ra family is complete! :twothumbs



Fine looking collection!

...but...

Shouldn't one of those new Clickies have had a Tactical tail cap in order to say the family is complete?


----------



## easilyled (Aug 11, 2009)

mwaldron said:


> Fine looking collection!
> 
> ...but...
> 
> Shouldn't one of those new Clickies have had a Tactical tail cap in order to say the family is complete?



Jeez, there's just no pleasing some people. :whoopin:


----------



## :)> (Aug 11, 2009)

easilyled said:


> Jeez, there's just no pleasing some people. :whoopin:


 
I am pretty sure that you will be very pleased... I did read that you are getting one right?


----------



## E-J-J (Aug 12, 2009)

Ordering this type

Flush or Raised


----------



## easilyled (Aug 12, 2009)

:)> said:


> I am pretty sure that you will be very pleased... I did read that you are getting one right?



Only if I win the raffle which is pretty unlikely. :candle:


----------



## bmstrong (Aug 12, 2009)

E-J-J said:


> Ordering this type
> 
> Flush or Raised



Believe it or not but I think that's supposed to be flush.

And yes, I don't understand it either.


----------



## Haz (Aug 12, 2009)

Is the 'flush' switch replaceable with a maglite switch?, they look very similar in appearance


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Aug 12, 2009)

Regarding the switch, yes, that is the "flush" version, pictured. The raised version *really* sticks out. Apparently, the ultra-flush version as seen on some of the earlier lights, like the Novatac line, had the benefit of being excellent tail-standers but apparently these versions were more unreliable and had higher failure rates. At least that's what I heard.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 12, 2009)

Personally, I never "tailstand" a light to light a room. So the TC is no biggie to me.


----------



## bmstrong (Aug 12, 2009)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Personally, I never "tailstand" a light to light a room. So the TC is no biggie to me.



We are complete opposites. I must tailstand my lights 75% of the time when I use them. Sometimes? They spend the whole useage time in tailstand mode. 

I've gotten to the point that if the light doesn't tailstand: I won't purchase it.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 12, 2009)

bmstrong said:


> We are complete opposites. I must tailstand my lights 75% of the time when I use them. Sometimes? They spend the whole useage time in tailstand mode.
> 
> I've gotten to the point that if the light doesn't tailstand: I won't purchase it.



I guess, I shouldnt say "never". I have done it before, but just not all that often. On lights like my SF LX2, I just lay the light on its side for ambient lighting if needed. It isnt as effective, but does work.


----------



## ibcj (Aug 12, 2009)

Mine arrived. :twothumbs 

Beautiful lights. Now I just need to wait for it to get dark and read the manual on how to program this thing. 

Does anyone know what led these use and what size the clip screws are ?


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Aug 12, 2009)

easilyled said:


> Only if I win the raffle which is pretty unlikely. :candle:


Same here unfortunately.


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Aug 12, 2009)

nystrpr said:


> Mine arrived. :twothumbs
> 
> Beautiful lights. Now I just need to wait for it to get dark and read the manual on how to program this thing.
> 
> Does anyone know what led these use and what size the clip screws are ?


Glad you got it - nice, huh? The thread size for the clips is 4-40. You can get some of my free filler screws if you want (see Free Screw thread).


----------



## chipwillis (Aug 12, 2009)

Does anyone know if you can buy an extra switch so you can change between the 2?


----------



## mendhammarsh (Aug 12, 2009)

*Regarding tailstanding*: As suggested by another member in the RA clicky forum. Add a washer to the extended tailcap.


----------



## aikiman44 (Aug 13, 2009)

007 gets his due.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 13, 2009)

Great pics!!!


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Aug 13, 2009)

Great number Dr. Jay!!

At first I thought you were implying that Data's Spy 007 finally had some competition, but then I saw your killer serial number. :thumbsup:


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 15, 2009)

Got mine, this light is beyond words.... 

Well worth the premium!!


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 15, 2009)

Love this light!!!

#10002


----------



## chipwillis (Aug 15, 2009)

I also recieved mine today and I like it quite a bit. It has a nice tint and is easy to use. It also has a great deal of throw. OOOOO yeah the knurling is awesome.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 16, 2009)

chipwillis said:


> OOOOO yeah the knurling is awesome.



Agreed, the knurl is perfect. Its not too smooth, yet not too rough. It is the perfect balance between grip and pocket friendliness. 

Also, I second ChipWillis' comment on the tint. This light is warmer than my 170Cn, and way warmer than my Ti Twisty. Perfect. 

One more thing about the switch, I love the design. The Click to turn it on is very nice. The way the button sticks out a lil makes it so much easier to operate. It still tailstands for all of you tailstanding guys, it just doesnt sit flush. I have two other clickies with the flush style button and the Ti Clickie. I like the button style on the Ti Clickie the best.

When I pick up the Ti Clickie, I can tell I am holding a substantial light. I can tell I am holding a light that is built like a brick shithouse. This light is built to last, to take anything you can dish out to it. From the nice "click" you get when you turn it on, to the all Titanium body, to the sapphire window, and to the state of the art in effeciency electronics, and to the premium emitters, this light truly has it all. 

If you can just barley afford it, or if you have stuff laying around that you arent using that you can sell, I would try hard not to miss this light. It really is something else. :thumbsup:

Kudos to Henry for doing the run of Clickies in Titanium.


----------



## :)> (Aug 16, 2009)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Agreed, the knurl is perfect. Its not too smooth, yet not too rough. It is the perfect balance between grip and pocket friendliness.
> 
> Also, I second ChipWillis' comment on the tint. This light is warmer than my 170Cn, and way warmer than my Ti Twisty. Perfect.
> 
> ...


 
Well said! 

I am in perfect agreement.


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Aug 16, 2009)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> If you can just barely afford it, or if you have stuff laying around that you arent using that you can sell, I would try hard not to miss this light. It really is something else.



A big +1. Guys, do what I did: sell those lights that either (a) aren't getting used, (b) you're bored with, or (c) are long overdue for an upgrade, and buy one of these. You will NOT be disappointed. This is the first light in at least two years to legitimately compete for pocket space with my Ti PD-S. And that's saying something. Pay the premium for the premium light.


----------



## Matt7337 (Aug 16, 2009)

Don't suppose you'll be willing to trade for whatever number I get aikiman44? You may have seen my post on the previous page. No worries if you don't want to trade 

Love the pics of the new lights, you are all making it unbearable for me! 

I got my Twisty 85-Tr back from Henry on Friday. It was off getting the "degrees of rotation between modes" fault fixed. It's as good as new now, and he even sent it back with a new CR123A in there - What a guy!

I missed my only RA light so much for these past few weeks. I am totally convinced that the craftsmanship and design of the HDS/ RA lights is totally unrivalled. I certainly don't own another light that is as well designed or built anyway.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 16, 2009)

Dont forget, all you have to do is trade bezels. While in transit, your SS bezel from your other Ra's will work. 

I'm going naked, with a plain Ti bezel on mine. :kiss:


----------



## Matt7337 (Aug 16, 2009)

Thats true, if you're willing to trade let me know here or in a PM. Don't know what SN I'm getting yet - because it's not here yet


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 16, 2009)

Holy Hannah! Just took my bezel off, the Sapphire window is freakin *THICK*! :rock:

With O-rings on top, bottom, and a gasket that surrounds it, the sapphire window seems as tough as the Ti that surrounds it!

Decided to keep my SN 10002 bezel on. :thumbsup:


----------



## bmstrong (Aug 16, 2009)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Dont forget, all you have to do is trade bezels. While in transit, your SS bezel from your other Ra's will work.
> 
> I'm going naked, with a plain Ti bezel on mine. :kiss:



Is that plain Ti one non-crenulated?


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Aug 16, 2009)

BTW, y'all can go screw yourselves. 

*http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=198401*

:twothumbs


----------



## monanza (Aug 16, 2009)

Crenulated. See the accessories on the TiRa Clicky Page. Click the '_Details_' link for the unmarked bezel(s). The AlTiN coat by the way is tres cool. I have both unmarked Ti bezels, bare and AlTiN coat, and they are superb.



bmstrong said:


> Is that plain Ti one non-crenulated?


----------



## Matt7337 (Aug 16, 2009)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Holy Hannah! Just took my bezel off, the Sapphire window is freakin *THICK*! :rock:
> 
> With O-rings on top, bottom, and a gasket that surrounds it, the sapphire window seems as tough as the Ti that surrounds it!
> 
> Decided to keep my SN 10002 bezel on. :thumbsup:



This is exactly why I said this:



Matt7337 said:


> I am totally convinced that the craftsmanship and design of the HDS/ RA lights is totally unrivalled. I certainly don't own another light that is as well designed or built anyway.


----------



## :)> (Aug 16, 2009)

arewethereyetdad said:


> BTW, y'all can go screw yourselves.
> 
> *http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=198401*
> 
> :twothumbs


 


Screw you Troy!


----------



## Matt7337 (Aug 17, 2009)

arewethereyetdad said:


> BTW, y'all can go screw yourselves.
> 
> *http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=198401*
> 
> :twothumbs



Ledge-End!


----------



## Dead_Nuts (Aug 17, 2009)

I've been on the bleeding edge with all things Ra; until now. I have twisty's in 85 and 100 (both red and not). I have Clicky's in 140, 170 and 200 (execs and tacs). But the price tag for the Ti is beyond even my enthusiastic desire for all things Ra. That's how it should be, I guess -- available only to those willing to part with a substantial amount of disposable income. It just isn't worth that much to me. But I am envious of you who took the plunge!

Now, if it were a Ti 240 or 285lm. Clicky . . .


----------



## :)> (Aug 17, 2009)

Dead_Nuts said:


> I've been on the bleeding edge with all things Ra; until now. I have twisty's in 85 and 100 (both red and not). I have Clicky's in 140, 170 and 200 (execs and tacs). But the price tag for the Ti is beyond even my enthusiastic desire for all things Ra. That's how it should be, I guess -- available only to those willing to part with a substantial amount of disposable income. It just isn't worth that much to me. But I am envious of you who took the plunge!
> 
> Now, if it were a Ti 240 or 285lm. Clicky . . .


 
Dead_Nuts, 

It is worth the scratch and that is why I bought a couple. What is especially nice about it is that Henry is offering to allow buyers to upgrade the LED's in the future. That makes it cost a bunch less for me as I can now have a lifetime light, in a lifetime metal that can have the most current LED's as they emerge:thumbsup:

Give it a second look:naughty:


----------



## callmaster (Aug 17, 2009)

:)> said:


> Dead_Nuts,
> 
> It is worth the scratch and that is why I bought a couple. What is especially nice about it is that Henry is offering to allow buyers to upgrade the LED's in the future. That makes it cost a bunch less for me as I can now have a lifetime light, in a lifetime metal that can have the most current LED's as they emerge:thumbsup:
> 
> Give it a second look:naughty:



Yeah, that's what made me happy. Being able to upgrade the LED in the future. 

Plus, the Ti body is fantastic.


----------



## Matt7337 (Aug 17, 2009)

Did anyone else get an email from Henry regarding the pocket clip on their Ti clicky?



> Matt,
> 
> Our machine shop made a mistake on the pocket clip holes on your
> titanium flashlight and you can benefit by receiving a custom
> ...


He included pictures of a standard alu clicky with all 3 types of clip installed. Am I a one off or did anyone else get this offer?


----------



## fnj (Aug 17, 2009)

Dead_Nuts said:


> Now, if it were a Ti 240 or 285lm. Clicky . . .


That's what tipped the scale for me! It WILL be a 240 or 285 some day. The light is factory upgradable; I believe that is a first for HDS/Ra. The titanium body and even the sapphire lens will outlast the pyramids. All that will be necessary is to pop in a new light engine.


----------



## :)> (Aug 17, 2009)

Matt7337 said:


> Did anyone else get an email from Henry regarding the pocket clip on their Ti clicky?
> 
> He included pictures of a standard alu clicky with all 3 types of clip installed. Am I a one off or did anyone else get this offer?


 
Nope... you aren't the only one! I got it too. It looks as if the Ti Ra Clicky is getting better:

My choice of one of the 3 wvtalkis2's titanium clips in either bezel up, bezel down or bezel up or down,
Titanium screws and the little wrench to work with them
Now is is all titanium and I will gladly be putting the clip on it... the stock ones have never really done it for me but these are sweet!

Good job Henry!


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Awesome! I was looking to get one of these Ti _Chip_ clips anyways, now one is included!


----------



## HDS_Systems (Aug 17, 2009)

Matt7337,

Everyone who has placed an order should have received one. If someone has not received one, please contact us directly.

The web site has been updated to show the three options so all new orders will be properly generated. Please be sure to hit your browser refresh button if you do not see it.

Henry.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 17, 2009)

HDS_Systems said:


> If someone has not received one, please contact us directly.



Yo Henry! :twothumbs

EM sent from bullred(at) cox(dot)net to info(at)RaLights(dot)com

:thanks:


----------



## Matt7337 (Aug 17, 2009)

HDS_Systems said:


> Matt7337,
> 
> Everyone who has placed an order should have received one. If someone has not received one, please contact us directly.
> 
> ...



Thats cool, for a moment I thought that there had been a mistake on only _my_ light and I posted here just to see.

This is a sweet deal by the way. The greatest flashlight I have ever bought and probably will ever own just got better! :twothumbs


----------



## callmaster (Aug 17, 2009)

Matt7337 said:


> Thats cool, for a moment I thought that there had been a mistake on only _my_ light and I posted here just to see.
> 
> This is a sweet deal by the way. The greatest flashlight I have ever bought and probably will ever own just got better! :twothumbs



A sweet deal indeed. 

There's a lot of potential for this light.


----------



## bmstrong (Aug 17, 2009)

HDS_Systems said:


> Matt7337,
> 
> Everyone who has placed an order should have received one. If someone has not received one, please contact us directly.
> 
> ...



Hmmmm.


----------



## monanza (Aug 17, 2009)

Henry, email sent since I did not receive your clip offer. Thanks for going the extra mile for the TiRa fans.


----------



## aikiman44 (Aug 18, 2009)

Henry, classy way to handle this.:wave:


----------



## rkJr (Aug 18, 2009)

callmaster said:


> A sweet deal indeed.
> 
> There's a lot of potential for this light.



+++++1

I thought it was only my order too at first but this is soooooo Awesome and the upgradeability makes this best deal ever...... so glad I went for multiple ti Clicky's!!!

lovecpf Now we just need an emoticon for I "heart" Ra or HDS!!!


----------



## Matt7337 (Aug 18, 2009)

*The day has arrived: I am a Ti Clicky owner!*

Well I came home from an _extremely_ long and exhausting day (13 hours to be precise... these far away jobs are a killer :tired of servicing and maintaining other peoples dodgy equipment to find a very nice surprise waiting for me on the workshop bench - A USPS bag marked "HDS, Tuscon, AZ"

I immediately got excited, then stopped and realized that this was probably a once in a lifetime occurrence and that it needed to be documented. A few quick photos of the box and its unopened contents, and I was holding the _coolest_ flashlight that I have ever seen. The sheer weight of the light for such a small profile feels fantastic in your hand, and that Titanium knurling is superb - spot on for both grip and comfort!

I love everything about this light. It will be even better when I decide on which of the Ti pocket clips I want and get Henry to send it over. Remember that this is my *first* clicky. I love the operation of the tailcap button. It's solid and very tactile. You can tell there's a good quality switch under there. I also love the tactical operation. That instant 170 lm is great, and the tactical strobe being so easy to get to is great for me too! I've often thought that the "tactical" strobe on many flashlights has been useless because there are so many menu options to go through to get to it. 

I'm one of the few people who I have read about here on CPF who prefers a cool tinted LED. Don't ask me why but I do. Colour rendition might be better on warmer tints but cool tints like the GD LED are really attractive to my eye. For me, the tint of the Ti Clicky is just _heart melting_ as it pierces the pitch black night and that silky smooth beam hits walls and hedges. Have I said it already? I LOVE this thing!

If I have one gripe with this light - and excuse me for probably being a picky t**t and saying this, but in my business (high performance, bespoke design custom PCs) finish is *everything* - the titanium on my light does have a few production marks on it. They are just fine scores that look like they have happened post machining - like where someone has put their vernier calipers on the body of the light to check the tolerances or something. Nothing major that you'd notice unless you are looking at it really carefully under a bright light source, but there nonetheless. I know from experience that you're always going to get these marks on a bare metal final production surface, as there's no HA there to give it that flawless finish that you get on the Alu RA lights.

I could go on all night about how much I love this light and how I now own one of the rarest custom RA flashlights in the world but instead I will finish by saying thank you and well done to Henry and his team (if, in fact, he has a team?) at RA for creating the most amazing flashlight that I have ever seen or owned and probably will ever see or own! They've done it again! For introducing me to RA lights in the first place, lovecpf


----------



## ibcj (Aug 18, 2009)

Matt - Great job on the first impressions. I always enjoy reading posts like this.

As for the marks to the finish, I would recommend that you roll it down the driveway and you will forget about the marks. I think that is what PSM does with his shiny new ti lights. :green:


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 18, 2009)

nystrpr said:


> I think that is what PSM does with his shiny new ti lights. :green:





Only because I am clumsy. 

I have already dropped my Ti Clicky, but unfortunatley it was on my wood floor in my house. The floor received a nice ding, the light is unscathed. 

Although the owners of these Ti Clickies can do what they wish, it would be a shame to see these gems spend life on a shelf or in a safe. $650 is quite a price for a flashlight, no doubt, but these beauties need serious pocket time to keep them happy.

Like most here, I buy lights to use them, but sometimes you buy something thinking it will be a user and it ends up being a shelf queen. I sell those lights to buy more I think I'll use. Thats how I had the scratch to pick one of these up. As soon as I opened the package, the Ti Clicky screamed "Use me!".  

After actually receiving my Ti Clicky, I never knew how nice these lights actually were. Just like everything else, the pics dont show the significance of the badassness of this illumination device. :devil:


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Aug 18, 2009)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> badassness



Quote o' the day. :twothumbs


----------



## callmaster (Aug 18, 2009)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Only because I am clumsy.
> 
> I have already dropped my Ti Clicky, but unfortunatley it was on my wood floor in my house. The floor received a nice ding, the light is unscathed.
> 
> ...



Weird, the only shelf queen I have is the Kong, and that's only because it's too big to EDC. 



But I find myself using all my lights on a daily basis, especially the Ra Lights. Imagine 3-4 lights holstered to my belt. Creepy!


----------



## Matt7337 (Aug 19, 2009)

I have to say that (unfortunately) I can't use this light. I can't bring myself to carry such a unique and rare light. I would be too afraid of damaging it (marking the finish) or even of losing it or getting it stolen. I've already had a couple of close calls with my titanium Bitz light, which I have carried every day since I got it! I've lost it twice and am pretty sure that it was close to being stolen on one occasion. The main problem there is carelessness on my part, but when you're as busy as I usually am on a job site, it's easy to set something down and forget that you set it down in the first place never mind where 

The Ti clicky was bought for my custom collection, and aside from the odd hour or two of use here and there just to enjoy the badassness () of it, it'll be a shelf queen, taking pride of place on the top shelf of my display cabinet. Never fear though, I am going to be buying another clicky - an alu one this time - to have as an "ultimate EDC" option. I'll not be afraid of marking that one up, and it will probably see some pretty heavy use.

This is off topic, but when did the twistys come into production? From posts that I have seen here it was early 2008? I previously thought they were much older than that.


----------



## cave dave (Aug 19, 2009)

Dead_Nuts said:


> I've been on the bleeding edge with all things Ra; until now. I have twisty's in 85 and 100 (both red and not). I have Clicky's in 140, 170 and 200 (execs and tacs). But the price tag for the Ti is beyond even my enthusiastic desire for all things Ra. That's how it should be, I guess -- available only to those willing to part with a substantial amount of disposable income. It just isn't worth that much to me. But I am envious of you who took the plunge!
> 
> Now, if it were a Ti 240 or 285lm. Clicky . . .



+1 for sanity check.

If someone were to hold out a big pile of cash in one hand and a Ti Ra in the other I'd take the cash and I don't even have any CC debt.
So who is up to give me the challenge?


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Aug 19, 2009)

Dead_Nuts and cave dave: it's all relative. Do not begrudge those who choose to invest in one of these lights. Those of us who chose to purchase one (or more) have not lost our "sanity." It's a choice we made - and we believe it to be an outstanding choice. I'm certain you have bought things in your life that others think were overpriced. Happens all them time. Those of us who opted to set some of our hard-earned cash into these jewels simply want the very best - apparently you don't. Could we have all spent $39 on a Fenix? Sure. But the value to us of owning this light is obviously greater than how you perceive the value. Same reason we buy Rolexes instead of Timex's. We want the best. What's so wrong with that?


----------



## wvaltakis2 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hey guys,

I'm glad you are all pleased with the solution Henry and I have worked out, as soon as I get the light for measurements I will be getting a drawing off to the shop to get these clips cut. Once I get the blanks back I'll start bending and shipping 'em out.

I've gotten a few requests for extra clips so I will be doing some extras for people to purchase separately:twothumbs ($30, same as usual). There probably won't be a thread for these, I'll handle orders via email when I do the clip that comes with the light.

One thing I need to point out, these will NOT fit on the standard Ra Clicky, the hole spacing will be different. If you would like Ti clips for your other Clickies they will be available again soon here.

I will also be doing some test anodizing as well, I believe we should be able to get something nice going

~Chip


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 19, 2009)

Chip, I know your busy with your non flashlight life, thanks for sticking it out with us bud!! :thumbsup:

Well said Troy!!!


----------



## beach honda (Aug 19, 2009)

I have no problem spending big money on something that I actually_ use _everyday. I am a mechanic, so spending $400 on a nine piece wrench set from snap on is no big deal. Or what about spending $1500 on an M4 rifle from a manufacturer like LMT? What about when I purchase aftermarket parts for my truck. Am I gonna skimp? nope! I KNOW those wrenches will not only last a lifetime but they will also be covered with a lifetime warranty from the snap on man. I KNOW that LMT rifle is going to go bang when i pull the trigger, I KNOW my train horns are louder than any other horns on the road, and I KNOW that my expensive Ti lights are going to illuminate the darkness and put up with the constant abuse that I throw at them. NO shelf queens here!


----------



## aikiman44 (Aug 19, 2009)

Eggs ackerly!:thumbsup:


----------



## callmaster (Aug 20, 2009)

My light is a little warmer than the stock 170Cn/200Cn.


----------



## bmstrong (Aug 20, 2009)

wvaltakis2 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm glad you are all pleased with the solution Henry and I have worked out, as soon as I get the light for measurements I will be getting a drawing off to the shop to get these clips cut. Once I get the blanks back I'll start bending and shipping 'em out.
> 
> ...




C: Are the screws Ti on these as well? I thought the clip was 6/4 at one time?


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 20, 2009)

Callmaster, or anyone else with both, how does the Ti Clicky standup to your 200Cn? 

The reason I ask is because the way Henry classifies his lights.

If a particular light maxes out at 199 lumens, its a 170Cn. If it doesnt hit 200, its not a 200. Most of these Ti Clickies are above 170 rather than right at it. Once thing is true, they certainly arent 169 lumens and below. 

I would love to see outdoor beamshots at night (duh), with the Ti Clicky vs the 200Cn!!!


----------



## callmaster (Aug 20, 2009)

Well PSM, I don't have any pictures handy right now. But I can't tell the difference between the Ti Clicky and the 200Cn.

The Ti Clicky is definitely brighter than the 170Cn. No doubt about that but I can't tell between the Ti Clicky and the 200Cn.

EDIT: After staring at the lights again, my 200Cn is a tad bit brighter than the Ti Clicky. The Ti Clicky is brighter than the 170Cn. Now we just need some pictures. I was just comparing it against the wall in my room.

I'm seeing stars now!


----------



## Matt7337 (Aug 20, 2009)

beach honda said:


> I have no problem spending big money on something that I actually_ use _everyday. I am a mechanic, so spending $400 on a nine piece wrench set from snap on is no big deal. Or what about spending $1500 on an M4 rifle from a manufacturer like LMT? What about when I purchase aftermarket parts for my truck. Am I gonna skimp? nope! I KNOW those wrenches will not only last a lifetime but they will also be covered with a lifetime warranty from the snap on man. I KNOW that LMT rifle is going to go bang when i pull the trigger, I KNOW my train horns are louder than any other horns on the road, and I KNOW that my expensive Ti lights are going to illuminate the darkness and put up with the constant abuse that I throw at them. NO shelf queens here!



Very well said. You have to pay for quality and it is, after all, the most important thing. I find exactly the same with my own tools - I have a large selection of precision engineering tools and none of it is what I call "cheap crap". I buy from mitutoyo, britool, bergen, snap-on and all the rest of the tool companies synonymous with high quality tools because I need them to last, and they do! I'll have every tool in my workshop for the rest of my life because I can be fairly sure that none of them will break easily and 99% of them come with a lifetime warranty too. 

Damnit, now you've got me wanting to EDC my titanium clicky :thinking:

Don't get me wrong, I USE the lights in my "user" collection. My bitz titanium has gotten so much use since I got it less than 2 weeks ago you wouldn't even believe. Every single day I have gotten through at least one fully charged if not two RCR123A's. I'm not babying it either - I bought it to use and it's getting plenty of it! By the way some of you might not know it about the Bitz Ti but it's what we in the engineering industry would call "coolant proof" - I accidentally dropped mine into an automatic mills coolant tank today  Oh well, it survived and only needed a good cleaning off and it was as good as new


----------



## DM51 (Aug 20, 2009)

Matt7337 said:


> I have to say that (unfortunately) I can't use this light. I can't bring myself to carry such a unique and rare light. I would be too afraid of damaging it...


 


Matt7337 said:


> ... now you've got me wanting to EDC my titanium clicky


I read your first post partly quoted here, and was sorry to hear you wouldn't be carrying it, so I am delighted now to see your 2nd post (in the 2nd quote) where you are reconsidering!

_Use it!_ I actually have less compunction about using my Ti lights than my HA ones. With Ti, there is no ano to get worn or chipped off to expose bare metal. Ti is tough - it hardly gets scratched at all, and even when it does, you don't really notice. My Ti Aeon (like the Ti CR2 Ion before it) has been on my keychain, jangling about with keys, knives etc for over a year now, and I bet if you put it alongside a new one you would need to use a magnifying glass to tell which was which. My Ti Ra Clicky, when it comes, will be USED!


----------



## cave dave (Aug 20, 2009)

arewethereyetdad said:


> Those of us who opted to set some of our hard-earned cash into these jewels simply want the very best - apparently you don't.



Dad,
You know well enough I don't cheap out. I still have that Sebbie I bought from you, picked up a Sage Ti RIL to boot. I also have a Spy 005 and Ra 170cn, and have owned and sold a few Ti lights.

We all have different value systems and for me the Ti Ra is no value. My Ra 170cn will do everything I want a Ra to do and last years and years, it might take a few scratches but it came pre-missing anodize anyway and its a tool (and a toy).

I'd like to deconstruct the above quote:
"*some *of our hard-earned cash" - You are right on here, only some should be spent. If expenditures outweigh income that is a sure road to misery. Short term glee is no fix for long term misery. 

"want the very best"
Of course I *want *the best., but I personally can't *afford *to have the best of *everything*, and still meet my financial goals. Its irresponsible for me to spend money I don't have. 

"apparently you don't." 
Wrong on this, I picked the best light for *me*. Ra 170cn - does everything the Ra Ti can do at 1/3 the price. 

OT Cute story to break up the tension.
Took new GF on camping trip last weekend and handed her the Ra 170 while we were setting up the tent. I was wearing a zebralight which is much better for tent setup. After a couple hrs I noticed she never really turned off the light just tucked it into a pocket on. I guess she couldn't figure how to turn it off and she had even got it into program mode. I explained modes and operation and handed it back to a "typical engineer" comment from her, but later tried to swap for Fenix and she's like "No, I've grown attached to this one. " Dang I had to wrestle the thing away, and she pouted allot. And I pouted "but its my favorite light". I really like her but wondered it would be worth a breakup? I didn't tell her it was $245, I don't want her to think I'm nuts just yet.

She later found out the lesser Fenix was $50 and was like "no wonder you wanted the nicer one back".


----------



## russtang (Aug 20, 2009)

cave dave said:


> Dad,
> You know well enough I don't cheap out. I still have that Sebbie I bought from you, picked up a Sage Ti RIL to boot. I also have a Spy 005 and Ra 170cn, and have owned and sold a few Ti lights.
> 
> We all have different value systems and for me the Ti Ra is no value. My Ra 170cn will do everything I want a Ra to do and last years and years, it might take a few scratches but it came pre-missing anodize anyway and its a tool (and a toy).
> ...


 
Thats the same story with my wife and kids.

They used to laugh and poopoo my "high-dollar" lights as un-needed and too expensive or "they are no better than the cheap one".

Now, they always pick up the "good" ones when they need a light. If its only one level it isn't any good either. lol


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Aug 20, 2009)

cave dave said:


> Dad,
> You know well enough I don't cheap out. I still have that Sebbie I bought from you, picked up a Sage Ti RIL to boot. I also have a Spy 005 and Ra 170cn, and have owned and sold a few Ti lights.
> 
> We all have different value systems and for me the Ti Ra is no value. My Ra 170cn will do everything I want a Ra to do and last years and years, it might take a few scratches but it came pre-missing anodize anyway and its a tool (and a toy).
> ...



Dave, I took exception to your implication that those of us who elected to purchase a Ti Ra Clicky have lost our "sanity." My whole point is that we spend our money on our toys in different ways. I opted to (wisely) invest in two Ti Ra Clicky's. You opted not to. But in addition to opting not to, you elected to criticize those who did.

I know you have bought expensive toys before - I never called you cheap. I simply don't appreciate getting criticized buying a light in a thread intended to celebrate a great Ra offering.


----------



## callmaster (Aug 20, 2009)

arewethereyetdad said:


> ...a thread intended to celebrate a great Ra offering.



A fabulous Ra offering. The more I hold the light, the more I use it, the more I'm glad I made this purchase. It's really a fabulous light. Worth the $$ I think because it's so solid, and it's upgradable. It's totally a different feeling than using the regular ones.

:twothumbs


----------



## fnj (Aug 21, 2009)

callmaster said:


> A fabulous Ra offering. The more I hold the light, the more I use it, the more I'm glad I made this purchase. It's really a fabulous light. Worth the $$ I think because it's so solid, and it's upgradable. It's totally a different feeling than using the regular ones.
> 
> :twothumbs


Solid, I'll say. When you're holding it, it feels like you're holding a hefty chunk of indestructinium. I guess because you really are.


----------



## callmaster (Aug 21, 2009)

How many are actually keeping this on shelf?

I started EDC'ing the light as soon as I got it. I use it more than the 200Cn even. Oh, I've also dropped it several times, no dings on the light yet.


----------



## fnj (Aug 21, 2009)

callmaster said:


> How many are actually keeping this on shelf?
> 
> I started EDC'ing the light as soon as I got it. I use it more than the 200Cn even. Oh, I've also dropped it several times, no dings on the light yet.


Most of the time I don't EDC the Ti Ra I just got because I am fortunate enough to have the very nifty Ti Aeon to EDC. It just screams "EDC me." But sometimes I put the Ti Ra in the other pocket ("are you happy to see me or is that a big Ti Ra in your pocket"). I mostly use the Ti Ra around the house.


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Aug 21, 2009)

I've been carrying mine every day since I got it.


----------



## ibcj (Aug 21, 2009)

arewethereyetdad said:


> I've been carrying mine every day since I got it.



Ditto ! My wife has claimed my Spy007, and today when she saw me with the Ti Raw she asked if it was a new light. :duh2:


----------



## HDS_Systems (Aug 24, 2009)

Chip,

You should have your light by now - or tomorrow at the latest if the PO is being particularly slow. Also, those additional samples for color testing went out today. If that works, there could be some very colorful custom Ti Ra Clicky flashlights.

(See the link in Chip's signature line for examples of his titanium multicolor anodize work)

BmStrong,

The screws are also titanium. And the hex wrench is also included.

PoliceScannerMan,

The calibration process sets the lights to specific points. If the light is only capable of 199 lumens, it is calibrated to 170 lumens and it will have a really long runtime.

Most people cannot see the difference between 170 and 200 lumens. But they can easily tell the difference between 60 minutes and 100+ minutes of runtime on the High setting. I personally find the added runtime far more valuable than an almost invisible increase in brightness. But that's me. 

I gathered a bunch of special emitters for the titanium run. These have the best possible tint. And they are very efficient - mostly near the top of their bin. It took a lot of work to get them.

When we offer the emitter upgrade, you will not only get a more efficient LED, you will also get at least one more brightness level at the high end and any new features and improvements we have added to the software. And of course, the light is recalibrated as part of the process. As LEDs have been improving at about 20 to 25% per year, it will take about a year to a year and a half before there is an easily visible increase in output.

Matt7337,

I cannot vouch for the compatibility of the O-rings and button with your coolant, but I bet you will find that your Ti Ra Clicky is coolant proof. Even if the coolant affects the rubber parts, the rubber parts can be replaced. The nice part about the titanium Ra Clicky is that everything in it is replaceable.

CallMaster,

I have not had a chance to EDC one yet, mostly because I have to ship them to others so they can EDC them. I will get the last one built. Given how fast they are going, I will only have to wait a couple more weeks. 

Henry.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Aug 25, 2009)

HDS_Systems said:


> I have not had a chance to EDC one yet, mostly because I have to ship them to others so they can EDC them. I will get the last one built. Given how fast they are going, I will only have to wait a couple more weeks.
> 
> Henry.


Now that's a crying shame! You should have the first one off the line as your own personal beauty in my opinion. These are your baby and you should save the very best for yourself. At least you will have yours soon. :twothumbs

As for me...


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 25, 2009)

HDS_Systems said:


> PoliceScannerMan,
> 
> The calibration process sets the lights to specific points. If the light is only capable of 199 lumens, it is calibrated to 170 lumens and it will have a really long runtime.



I stand corrected! I like your way better! 

Glad to hear these are selling well, not that I'm suprised. :naughty:


----------



## chipwillis (Aug 25, 2009)

I like this light so much I want to buy another.:twothumbs


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Aug 25, 2009)

HDS_Systems said:


> The screws are also titanium. And the hex wrench is also included.



I see I have competition. :laughing:


----------



## skfurr (Aug 26, 2009)

I just got my Ti Ra today (thank you Henry!)

Wow. Wow. Wow. Did I mention Wow?

I plan to EDC this as soon as possible (pending delivery of the clip from Chip!) Anyone (Chip?) know when the next batch of Ti Ra clips will go out? (I've already asked for a couple of Ti clips for my other two Clicky's and I understand that Chip's waiting on the next batch of blanks to arrive.)

This is my third Ra Clicky and I have to say a few things about Henry:

1) Henry is the consummate professional, both as a businessman and as an engineer. Not meaning to blow sunshine up his posterior for no reason; I really think the guy is one of the best in the business.

2) I've always viewed flashlights as tools (being a prior LEO) like a radio or a pistol. Henry has me turning into a raging flashoholic. 

3) Henry has found the time to talk with me on three occasions on the phone; one call lasted nearly an hour. I realize that's not fair to his other customers, but I can't complain about the customer service! He edumacated me greatly about all things bright.

4) On my custom Cn170 I noticed some small spots on the glass lens where the AR coating had either not stuck or had been rubbed off. Henry was kind enough to mail me a replacement lens, no questions asked. I know it's only a $12 part, but he would have been perfectly in his rights to say I was being nitpicky. Admittedly it was a $245 custom Clicky, but I was surprised by his kindness. That's 90% of the reason I chose to spend the $$$ for the Ti Ra. People who still understand how to keep customers happy deserve our repeat business.

There. I've probably written the mushiest posting ever to hit CPF. I'm not planning to marry Henry, but he will continue to receive money from me from time to time, and I will be glad to send my friends his way.

Now I just have to explain to my wife why I needed a Ti Ra. I think maybe giving her my Cn170 may do the trick... however, if I never post again you'll know what her answer was. :sick2:

Stephen


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 26, 2009)

skfurr said:


> Now I just have to explain to my wife why I needed a Ti Ra. I think maybe giving her my Cn170 may do the trick... however, if I never post again you'll know what her answer was. :sick2:
> 
> Stephen



"No honey, see this one isnt painted like the one I gave you, this one was cheaper!"


----------



## easilyled (Aug 26, 2009)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> "No honey, see this one isnt painted like the one I gave you, this one was cheaper!"



"Not only that sweetheart, but its real heavy too, not like the state-of-the-art light that I gave you.

I'll just have to make do with this one though, because you're worth the very best that money can buy. :kiss:"


----------



## skfurr (Aug 26, 2009)

You guys are hilarious! Unfortunately, I've already spilled the beans about spending $245 for the custom Cn170 (with TiNAl coated titanium bezel, hoo-rah!) and $650 for the Ti Ra. I'd be evicerated and divorced if she saw the charge on the bank statement and I had to admit it after getting caught!

My current plan is to:

1) Explain that like my Colt Government Model .45 in Bright Stainless that I've carried for 18 years, which has tritium sights, a custom barrel, guide rod, much massaging of the feed ramp, and the crispest trigger and sear combination I've ever felt, that the Ti Ra is a top of the line tool, which could save our lives one day. The Ti Ra will work everytime you need it, no matter what kind of abuse it may inadvertently have sustained... 

2) Slowly forget to replace light bulbs in the house that have burned out, necessatating her to need a flashlight when navigating the house at night... 

3) Hope that she forgets the cost of the Ti Ra over time. Point out how nice her $500 iPhone 3GS is that she got last month. What's good for the goose is good for the gander. :devil:

Well, it's a plan at least. 

Thanks for the tips for staying alive. Oh yeah, she's got a Colt Officer's Model .45, and consistently out-shoots me at the range. :huh:

Stephen


----------



## :)> (Aug 26, 2009)

Be sure to post your serial number in the registry thread

Great choice but I want you to take a look at it sitting next to your other 2 and see if you begin to wonder how you will make it with such an imbalance... you need another one and then try explaining that to your wife... 

...I bought them both because I wanted a chance for both of our lives to be saved one day:naughty:

Way to go; I love this light a bunch and have found the perfect pocket companion to my Ti Aeon on my keychain.


----------



## :)> (Aug 26, 2009)

arewethereyetdad said:


> I see I have competition. :laughing:


 
Nobody can screw someone like you can Troy:kiss: Henry is no competition

:nana::nana:


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Aug 26, 2009)

I, too, love this light so much. So glad I own two. I'm actually contemplating a third. I don't know, I guess I'm guilty of being a whorder. And, with the screw thread, a whore.  Seriously, the Ti Ra Clicky is the first light in over two years to legitimately unseat my Ti PD-S for principal EDC rights. I have been carrying serial number 10003 ever since I got it. I've burned through two complete RCR123 charges (mostly because I use it on high virtually all the time), and it even sits beside me on the bed at night. There is nothing I dislike about it. I often find myself admiring the knurling as I sit in my office during the day creating new ways to say NO to new loan requests.

Henry, you've really done it this time. When McGizmo created the PD it was virtually the perfect light - a groundbreaker in its time. Then Data brought us the Spy, which brought the house down. And now you've gone and created the perfect multi-speed, upgradeable light of a different genre, and it is receiving its due pomp and circumstance. What a great flashlight world we live in. lovecpf


----------



## bmstrong (Aug 27, 2009)

arewethereyetdad said:


> I, too, love this light so much. So glad I own two. I'm actually contemplating a third. I don't know, I guess I'm guilty of being a whorder. And, with the screw thread, a whore.  Seriously, the Ti Ra Clicky is the first light in over two years to legitimately unseat my Ti PD-S for principal EDC rights. I have been carrying serial number 10003 ever since I got it. I've burned through two complete RCR123 charges (mostly because I use it on high virtually all the time), and it even sits beside me on the bed at night. There is nothing I dislike about it. I often find myself admiring the knurling as I sit in my office during the day creating new ways to say NO to new loan requests.
> 
> Henry, you've really done it this time. When McGizmo created the PD it was virtually the perfect light - a groundbreaker in its time. Then Data brought us the Spy, which brought the house down. And now you've gone and created the perfect multi-speed, upgradeable light of a different genre, and it is receiving its due pomp and circumstance. What a great flashlight world we live in. lovecpf



What brand RCR123 and Charger are you using, if I may? Are you happy with the runtime performance of the Ti Clickie and the RCR123?


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 27, 2009)

bmstrong said:


> What brand RCR123 and Charger are you using, if I may? Are you happy with the runtime performance of the Ti Clickie and the RCR123?



I have been using AW's and a nanocharger. The runtimes vary, due to the use of different levels. I will say this, most lights just shut off when using R123's. The Clicky drops to lower levels, thus not leaving you in the dark. You dont have long, but at least its a warning!




AWTYD said:


> I often find myself admiring the knurling as I sit in my office during the day creating new ways to say NO to new loan requests.



"Uh sir, your credit is not so rough to tear up your chances of getting the loan, yet not to smooth to instantly approve."


----------



## EricMack (Aug 27, 2009)

As a single cell EDC, this is a lifer. :bow:

I see the Goat is working to get yet another playground shut down. oo:


----------



## :)> (Aug 27, 2009)

EricMack said:


> As a single cell EDC, this is a lifer. :bow:
> 
> I see the Goat is working to get yet another playground shut down. oo:


----------



## adnj (Aug 28, 2009)

I read alot of comments about how the price of the RaTi was too high and how only potentially foolish people put up the cash to get one. 

I then thought about how much a watch or ring or chain would cost and what that jewelry REALLY gets used for.


----------



## bmstrong (Aug 29, 2009)

Made a simple rolled paper mock up, I think I got the size correct, to roadtest the size:









Anyone find it to be to big? How's the pocket carry?


----------



## chipwillis (Aug 29, 2009)

I think they are as perfect as a light gets, that's why I have 2.


----------



## :)> (Aug 29, 2009)

bmstrong said:


> Made a simple rolled paper mock up, I think I got the size correct, to roadtest the size:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I have carried the Ti Clicky in my pocket everyday since I got it and it works pretty good. If you can pocket carry a Ti PD-S or a Novatac comfortably, then you can comfortably carry the Ti Clicky:thumbsup:


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Aug 29, 2009)

:)> said:


> I have carried the Ti Clicky in my pocket everyday since I got it and it works pretty good. If you can pocket carry a Ti PD-S or a Novatac comfortably, then you can comfortably carry the Ti Clicky:thumbsup:



+1. And I wear slacks or suit pants every day. :twothumbs


----------



## bmstrong (Sep 4, 2009)

Anyone new pick one up? I'm curious as to what you think.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Sep 4, 2009)

bmstrong said:


> Anyone new pick one up? I'm curious as to what you think.



Just buy one already!! :devil:


----------



## :)> (Sep 4, 2009)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Just buy one already!! :devil:


 
Yep... Just buy one already!!!

The best light in the best body.


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Sep 4, 2009)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Just buy one already!! :devil:


Or two. :devil:


----------



## monanza (Sep 5, 2009)

Don't know what you mean 'new' but the Ti Ra is my first Ra and it has lived up to the hype. A pleasure to hold and operate. I liked it enough to splurge on a second unit, the details of which shall remain a mystery for now .

I purchased the tactical configuration and have not played around with its programming yet. Actually, as curious as I am, the Tac configuration suits me well enough that I just haven't felt the need to experiment. Maybe when my second unit arrives, I will experiment some.

The beam is bright with a nice white tint (not at all cool) with a remarkably even distribution of light and a gradual transition from hot spot to spill. The finish is nothing short of awesome. The clicky is discrete (I mean firm not silent) with a solid mechanical feel. Truly well thought out and refined. It is quite apparent that Henry has put serious effort into the Ra.

If you can afford it, try one, you won't regret the purchase.:twothumbs



bmstrong said:


> Anyone new pick one up? I'm curious as to what you think.


----------



## octaf (Sep 5, 2009)

what kind of Ti for this Ra-Clicky Ti ?


----------



## monanza (Sep 5, 2009)

CP2 if I am not mistaken.

I stand corrected. See the next post by Ingokl.


----------



## ingokl (Sep 5, 2009)

According to Henry it is Grade 2 - 99.5% pure. So CP3 if I understand that correctly.


----------



## octaf (Sep 5, 2009)

Thank you, folks for your information. :wave:


----------



## wvaltakis2 (Sep 5, 2009)

I'll be starting down the list from Henry this weekend:thumbsup:, I'll be contacting people via email to confirm the style they want and arrange payment for any additional clips or screws they want. I will also have clips for the standard Clickies for those that want 'em.

~Chip

Oh, and for the record that's #10042 and I love it


----------



## bmstrong (Sep 5, 2009)

Chip: Is there going to be a hole at the end of the clip for lanyard attachment?


----------



## wvaltakis2 (Sep 5, 2009)

bmstrong said:


> Chip: Is there going to be a hole at the end of the clip for lanyard attachment?




You'll be pleased to hear that we now possess 'hole-technology' and can easily add lanyard holes. 

Just let me know if you want one and where, when I contact you via email. (working from Henry's list)

~Chip


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow! Looking good Chip!! :twothumbs

Would love to see a whole Ti Clicky Anoed!


----------



## :)> (Sep 5, 2009)

That clip looks awesome! Nice job on the anno too!


----------



## John_Galt (Sep 5, 2009)

Those clips are great looking! I'm glad to see that there is a bezel down clip for the Ra lights. That anno work doesn't look too shabby either. good Work!

Wish I had the coin for a Ti Ra. Oh well, I just got a LE TI Quark AA. Still Ti, but definitely not a Ra.


----------



## Nekolf (Sep 6, 2009)

Looking great:twothumbs


----------



## HDS_Systems (Sep 15, 2009)

We tried experimenting with a couple of titanium finishes on the titanium bodies. Here are some photos taken at the USN show:











The black is AlTiN and the gold is TiN. Both are super-hard vacuum vapor deposition coatings - used to protect machine tools. Both have matching clips.

Henry.


----------



## monanza (Sep 16, 2009)

The one in the middle has my name written all over it! 

:twothumbsI have to say these coatings push the Ti Ra over the top (even though it is already there:rock. Every flashaholic needs one natural and one coated (OK two) Ti Ra in my opinion. Forget about being .

Now to go back to saving for the next surprise from Henry.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Sep 16, 2009)

Those are sweet Hnery, but I like my Ti how I like my.... :naughty:


----------



## easilyled (Sep 16, 2009)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Those are sweet Hnery, but I like my Ti how I like my.... :naughty:



Yes that's one of the big advantages of Ti lights. They don't *need* protection. 

That said the coatings *do* look exotic. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bucky (Sep 16, 2009)

easilyled said:


> Yes that's one of the big advantages of Ti lights. They don't *need* protection.
> 
> That said the coatings *do* look exotic. :thumbsup:



Yes, I agree. I like the look of bare Ti and plus if and when it gets dinged and/or nicked, there is nothing to wear off.


----------



## toby_pra (Sep 17, 2009)

wvaltakis2 said:


>


 
Hello!

Sorry, but where can i buy / get such a huge ti-clip? Is it ti?

Please let me know...


----------



## shriek (Sep 17, 2009)

toby_pra said:


> Hello!
> 
> Sorry, but where can i buy / get such a huge ti-clip? Is it ti?
> 
> Please let me know...



Hi Toby, you can get it here - it is Ti


----------



## DM51 (Sep 17, 2009)

Continued here in Part II ...


----------

